# Elektronikas pamati >  Transformators priekš pastiprinātāja.

## liene

Labdien. Jau labu laiku sekoju līdz visam notiekošajam šajā forumā un tagad esmu nobriedusi nākošajam projektam. Nebūšu orģināla un mēģināšu sameistarot audio pastiprinātāju. Pirms meklēt shēmu nolēmu no sākuma sameklēt transformatoru un tad attiecīgiviņam piemeklēt shēmu. Tiku pie viena veca DVD atskaņotāja un izņēmu no tā transformatoru, tad nu arī jautājums, vai šis transformators man derēs priekš čipampa, jo liekas tir vajag bipolāro tranformatoru un neesmu pārliecināta vai šis ir tāds vai arī viņu var pārveidot par tādu (ES protams  ::  )! Un vēl - kā var aprēķināt transformatora jaudu (formulu zinu I*U), tikai kurš spriegums man jāreizina ar kuru strāvu?
Katrā ziņā apgaismojiet mani par to cik derīgs šis transformators ir priekš pastiprinātāja!

----------


## liene

Tur kur atspīd gaisma virs primārā tinuma ir rakstīts 130oC 2A/A4

----------


## kaspich

wow. daama ar lodaamuru rokaa.. tas man skjiet sasodiiti jokaini.. 

par transformatoru:

kopeejo jaudu varetu noteikt, ja butu noraadiita sekundaaro tinumu straava [tie ir visi, kas bildee labajaa pusee]. tad visu I*U buutu jaasummee.

shobriid izskataas, ka 15+15V vareetu buut deriigi chipamapm. peec taisngriezha buus ap 2*20V.
tiesa gan, kaut kaa vajadzeetu noskaidrot sho tinumu jaudu/straavu. sameklee kaadu halogeenlampinju [10..20W] un  piesleedz pie shii [viena no tiem 2] tinuma.
pameeri U bez un ar slodzi. rezultaatus studijaa!

p.s. iemet izmeerus [peec tiem vares nojaust jaudu].

----------


## liene

Izmēri: d=10.5cm, h=3cm
Par to U varēšu tikai no rīta - šobrīd vienīgais aprīkojums ir dators!

----------


## kaspich

nu, bezceriigi nav. pameegjini paslogot arii 12V un 27V tinumus. 12V - ar to pashu spuldziiti, 27V - nuu.. ar kaadu 40..60..100W 230V spuldzi.
izmeeri U un I pie pieslegtas slodzes, un U bez slodzes.
kad buus skadrs ar tinumiem, tad varees domaat, akadu chipu un kaadaa sleegumaa [vai vienpolaaru, vai divpolaaru baroshanu].

----------


## liene

Labi! Tikai mazliet nav skaidrs - sanāk, ka spuldzītes viens kontakts man japiekiek piemēram 15V tinumam un otrs jāatstāj brīvs, vai jāliek pie 0V tinuma? Un mērot man jāmēra U attiecīgajam sekundārajam tinumam pret......??? (0V tinumu?)

----------


## osscar

Tas trafs ir par švaku priekš niknā čipampa - ja nu vienīgi kādu mazo 10-15W pavilks ala TDA 2030, 2050 vai lm 1875...nu ja un ar V jātiek skaidrībā.

----------


## ddff

liene, nedzen vellu!
Ko Tev liidzees nekur nepiesleegta spuldze?
Pameeri ACV starp 0 un 15v izvadiem, tad piesleedz tur spuldziiti paraleeli un paskaties cik voltu paliek.

ddff

----------


## liene

Pagaidām viss skaidrs, arlabvakaru!

----------


## liene

Tad nu tā!
Bez slodzes:
15V izvads - 16.7V
21V izvads - 22.6V

Ar slodzi:
15V izvads - 16.5V
21V izvads - 22.2V

I - man nesanāca nomērīt, jo neko vienkārši multimetrs nerādija(0.00). Par slodzi izmantoju 50W G9 spulzīti. Varbūt spuldzīte par jaudīgu?
Man mājās ir vēļ ir 1.5W GU10 LED spuldze un 15W reflektor spuldze, varbūt jāizmanto kāda no tām lai nomērītu I?

----------


## Isegrim

Tāds jocīgs piegājiens - piebūvēt pastiprinātaju pie transformatora, ja tāds gadījies. Būtu jāiziet no tā, kādu čipu/čipus nepieciešams pabarot un pie kādas slodzes. DVD pleijera trafiņš nevar būt jaudīgs, vietu uz serdes aizņem daudzie tinumi, kas, visticamāk dažādām strāvām domāti. Ja jārēķinās ar švakāko... Īsti simetrisks tur izskatās vienīgi "15-0-15", bet, iespējams, tas tik dažus opampus barojis. Labāk sāc ar pastiprinātāju. Trafiņu tev kāds uzdāvinās.

----------


## kaspich

nu, chipampam var pietikt arii ar vienpolaaro. otrkaart, pat, ja tikai opampi, iespeejams, ka draats ir gana resna, lai akadu 10W chipampu nobarotu. ne visi ir edza/blow limeni, kas ir gatavi 2kW buuveet  :: 

aftor - ja I=0, tad slodzes nav. meklee taadu lampu [LEDi nederes], kura kaut cik noslogo to tinumu. respektiivi, I=0.1...1A

----------


## liene

Sāku ar trafiņu tikai tāpēc, ka tas ir visdārgākais no tā visa, bet shēmas jau ir pilns nets! Man arī nevajag nekādu jaudīgo, pirmo gribu tikai dabūt līdz adekvātai skanēšanai, kaut vai 10W!

Tad varu mēģināt ar to 15W reflektor spuldzi? Vai arī man vajag tieši jaudīgāku to spuldzi par tiem iepriekšējiem 50W?

----------


## kaspich

jaudiigaaku vajag!

----------


## liene

Pieliku 60W kvēlspuldzi - I lēkā no 0.00 uz 0.01 un atpakal visu laiku! Pameklēšu kautko jaudīgāku.

Atradu 250W halogēnspuldzi. Tādu var likt?

Tiko atradu un pieliku 100W kvēlspuldzi un rezultāts tāds pats kā ar 60W spuldzi!

----------


## kaspich

> Pieliku 60W kvēlspuldzi - I lēkā no 0.00 uz 0.01 un atpakal visu laiku! Pameklēšu kautko jaudīgāku.
> 
> Atradu 250W halogēnspuldzi. Tādu var likt?


 droshi!

----------


## Vikings

Man te tīri intereses vadīts jautājums - kā Tu mēri strāvu? Kur pieslēdz testera vadus?

----------


## liene

pie zaļā vada(15V) un melnā(0V) pieslēdzu spuldzi un pie tiem pašiem vadiem arī multimetru(melno pie melnā un sarkano pie zaļā). Tas ir pareizi?

----------


## liene

Ar 250W spuldzi arī tieši tas pats rezultāts!
Varbūt jāmeklē cits trafs, ar mazāk sekundārajiem izvadiem? Man laukos ir visādi veci agregāti varbūt tur atrodas kaukas noderīgs!

----------


## SnacK

Strāvu jāmēra, ampērmetru (multimetru) ielikot virknē ar patērētāju!
Ja nemaldos, pat pamatskolas fizikas grāmatā tas ir minēts...
Baidos, ka pastiprinātāju salikt būs par grūtu pirmajam šāda veida projektam.

----------


## kaspich

Liene, piedod, izskataas, ka liidz ampam te buus pataalu.

1. I ir straava kejede, to meera, sleedzot nevis [kaa speiegumu] paraleeli, bet paaraujot kjeedi
2. multimetram ir speciaala I klemme, kuraa jaaparsprauzh [pie lielaakaam straavaam], skat. lietotaaja instrukciju
3. shaadi sleedzot [kaa Tu to izdariji] - esi sadedzinaajusi multimetra droshinaataaju. skat. lietotaaja instrukciju

----------


## ivog

> pie zaļā vada(15V) un melnā(0V) pieslēdzu spuldzi un pie tiem pašiem vadiem arī multimetru(melno pie melnā un sarkano pie zaļā). Tas ir pareizi?


 Tā tak spriegumu mēra! Lai strāvu izmērītu, multimetrs jāslēdz VIRKNĒ ar spuldzi.

----------


## liene

1. Jā tik tālu jau esmu sapratusi, kā patiesībā mēra strāvu. 
2. Un mērot to pareizi arī nekas nerādās, tas laikam būs tas srošinātājs.
3. Un man tiktiešām ir tā trešā klemme, kur rakstīts 10A, bet DC! Tai klemmei ar ko mēriju bija 0.2A MAX  :: 

Mēģināsu salabot multimetru un atrast citu trafu!
Drošinātājs tiešām ir beigts, tikšu līdz veikalam un sākšu visu no jauna. Nu jau ar papildinātām zināšanām  ::

----------


## kaspich

pag, Tev tieshaam juutu nav? kaapeec citu trafu? shis pats izskataas ok [peec izmeeriem spriezhot].

taaks.
1. ja Tavam multimetram ir 10A DC rakstiits, paskati skalu, vai tur vispaar mainjstraavu meera. leetaki apparatusi nemeera.

99%, ka mainjstraavu nemeera. tad ejam talaak. daram visu kaa ieprieksh, tikai I meerisim netieshi. shajaa kjeedee iesleedzam 1ohm pretestibu [wirewound jeb ar draati iekshaa] un meeram U kritumu uz taas pretestiibas. peec Oma likuma izrekjinaasim I.

p.s. spuldzes iesleegshanas briidii [kameer uzkarst] var pateereet 5..10 reizes lielaaku straavu kaa nominaali. liidz ar to - ja meeriisi caur to droshinaataaju [200mA diapazons] - vinjhs degs aaraa!

----------


## liene

Ok. vienīgais man nav tik mazas pretestības. Paskatīšu vai tajā kinozālē nav tāda ko izlodēt, tad ziņošu par rezultātiem.

----------


## defs

Vēl var mērīt vada diametru,vislabāk ar mikrometru-tas precīzaks.Ar bīdmēru nebus tik precīzi.Un ir pieejamas speciālas tabulas,cik ampērus ar cik resnu vadu drīkst slogot.No tā izejot zināsi diezgan precizi,rezinot ampērus ar voltiem-cik jaudīgs tas transformators. 
 Kad izvēlēsies to čipampu,tad vari argusā skatīties kādu komplektu.Citādi,ja nav liela saimniecība mājās,būs grūtāk atrast vajadzīgos komponentus. Gan jau skanēs,es turēšu visus četrus īkšķus  ::

----------


## liene

Labdien visiem!
Tātad turpinot vakardien iesākto:
Spriegums ar slodzi(60W kvēlspuldze), kurai virknē ieslēgta 1 Omh pretestība(pēc krāsu koda 1 Omh, bet mērot ar multimetru 1.3), pirms pretestības ir 16.5V, pēc 16.4V.

Tas aprāt no kā izvilku to transformatoru ir mājas kino zāle, kurai aizmugurē rakstīts 180W.
Un nosvēru arī trafu  ::  1.24kg.

----------


## liene

Pasakiet man vai es domāju pareizi vai aplami: sanāk, ka tur cauri plūst 100mA strāva?

----------


## habitbraker

ja pienem, ka tur ir 1om pretestiiba tad jaa

----------


## liene

Nu skatijos gan internetā pēc krāsu kalkulatora, gan mēriju ar multimetru(1.3 Omh), tad jau vajadzētu būt.

----------


## ansius

pirmais. nomēri pretestību multimetra taustus saliekt uz īso, jo tikai tā tu redzēsi cik no tās pretestības sastāda vadi, lēta testera / vadu gadījumā var arī tie paši .3 omi būt
otrais. ja mēri tad mēri AC spriegumu uz pretestības, tādā veidā tu vari lietot mazāku mērapjomu, attiecīgi iegūt lielāku precizitāti.
trešais. jaudu nosacīti var mērīt kilogramos, taču tā nav gluži pareiza pieeja.

no pieredzes zinu, šrotu pielāgot pirmajos soļos elektronikā nav gudri, bieži sanāk aplauzties.  ::  jo nākas pieņemt lēmumus ko var tad kad ir pietiekamas zināšanas, nevis otrādi)

piedod čipamps nav tas vieglākais pirmais projekts - ja vien nelieto kitus. kas ir pieejami gan elfa, gan argus, gan latgalītē. un arī tad ir daudz kur ieberzties...

lai gan žetons par uzcītību...

----------


## liene

Saliekot uz īso rāda 0.3 omus un es arī mēru AC spriegumu, jo cik saprotu no trafa, bez taisngrieža nāk āra maiņstrāva.

----------


## kaspich

> Labdien visiem!
> Tātad turpinot vakardien iesākto:
> Spriegums ar slodzi(60W kvēlspuldze), kurai virknē ieslēgta 1 Omh pretestība(pēc krāsu koda 1 Omh, bet mērot ar multimetru 1.3), pirms pretestības ir 16.5V, pēc 16.4V.
> 
> Tas aprāt no kā izvilku to transformatoru ir mājas kino zāle, kurai aizmugurē rakstīts 180W.
> Un nosvēru arī trafu  1.24kg.


 
sheit ir pirmaa logjiskaa kljuuda. Tu meri 2 lielus meeriijumus/veertiibas [kuru kljuudas summeejas sliktaakajaa gadiijumaa], megjini izreekjinaat to starpiibu [mazu veertiibu].
kaapeec meeri pirms/peec, bet nevis 'pa tiesho' UZ shiis pretestiibas? taa dabuusi NESALIIDZINAAMI lielaaku pretestiibu.

veel. cik noprotu, tas multimetrs raada 1 ziimi aiz komata. Tu dabuuji veertiibu, kas atskjiiraas par 0.1
paskati, luudzu, meeraparaata pasee, un Tu ieraudziisi, ka vinjam kljuuda ir 1..2% + jaunaakaa veertiiba, tb, tas nomeeriitais ir kljudas robezhaas, jeb NEKAM nederiigs.

----------


## liene

Nesapratu par to pirms, pēc un tieši uz!
Es melno mutimetra taustu pieliku pie 0V un sarkano pieliku pie pretestības kājiņas trafa pusē un pēc tam pie otras kājiņas slodzes pusē, tas vaitad nav tieši uz pretestības?
Tad sanāk, ka tas V kritums var būt lielāks nekā nomērītais un tikpat labi var nebūt vispār?

----------


## arnis

*Liene*, U kritums uz R buus ar kaartu mazaaks par 16V, bet buus pietiekami liels, lai to uz multimetra skalas redzeetu.

----------


## liene

Tad es es tagad nesaprotu: es kautko daru nepareizi vai mans testeris rāda nepareizi un man jāmeklē normāls?

----------


## Isegrim

Ir absolūti _pofig_, kā likt sarkano vai melno, arī līdzstrāvas/sprieguma gadījumā (tik jāievēro, ja polaritāte svarīga). Ciparu muļķumērs rādīs spriegumu starp punktiem, pie kuriem taustus pieliki. Ja šaubas par instrumentu - pamēri kādu "etalonu" (droši zināmu lielumu), salīdzini ar citu instrumentu.

----------


## kaspich

Liene, iedomaajies:
Tu meeri 2 garus auduma gabalus ar skjibu/greizu/nepreciizu China stila meerlentu. kaut ko sameeri, un tad kaut ko rekjini.

nevis saliec abus blakus, vienaa galaa kopaa un izmeeri starpiibu.

----------


## Vikings

Tas, ko Tev mēģina iestāstīt - vienu Vmetra galu pie viena pretestības gala, otru - pie otra gala. Tā arī nolasīsi spriegumu PA TIEŠO uz pretestības.

----------


## liene

Nu es tiešām jūtos atpalikusi!  ::  Nesapratu, ko blakus un kopā?
Uzzīmēju kā es daru, pasakiet ko daru nepareizi!

----------


## liene

Paldies vikingam, tagad man aizgāja! tulīt būs rezultāts!  ::

----------


## liene

Tagad rāda 0.0V ik pa brīdim uzlec uz 0.1V

----------


## Vikings

Pagriez mazāku diapazonu lai redz vairāk zīmes aiz komata.

----------


## arnis

pretestiiba par mazu, testers arii nepreciizi meera. dereetu kada 5-10x lielaaka pretestiiba  :: 
A varbuut tam testerim nav ko pagriezt vairaak ... leetajiem jau tikai ir 200/750V

----------


## liene

Jā man tā arī ir 200/750V un mēru uz mazāko 00.0V
Testeris arī ir lētākais kāds veikalā bija kādi 6ls!  ::

----------


## kaspich

taadaa gadiijumaa pretestiibu palielini reizes 10, atkaarto meeriijumus!

----------


## liene

Ok, tilīt sameklēšu pretestību un ziņošu!

----------


## defs

60w spuldze,kas uz 220V domāta pati par sevi ir pārāk maza slodze priekš 15V.Rēķiniet,ka uz 220V būs kadi 270mA,bet pie 15 v būs krietni mazāk.Vajag citu slodzi,lai kāds ampērs ir strāva /tas ir kādi 15 omi,var kādu nihroma spirāles gabalu/.

----------


## kaspich

FAIL. taadai spuldzei pie tik maza spanja buus kaadas 5X mazaaka pretestiba.
otrkaart - arii peec shaadas I varees izrekjinaat kopeejo Rint un noveerteet shii tinuma speeju darboties pie taa 1A.

----------


## defs

Kaspič,man te 40W 220v pie rokas -107omi, 60W bus drusku mazāk.

150w 220v halogēnspuldze 52 om.

----------


## kaspich

ljoti jauki. ap 100mA buus. kaapeec vajag vairaak? nomeeriisim U kritumu pie 100mA. ja kritums buus 2V, skaidrs, ka nav veerts i taalaak domaat. ja 200mV - var domaat taalaak.
trafa izmeers ir iespaidiigs, taatad - vnk jaanoskaidro jaudiigie tinumi/tinums. cita lieta, ka shis 5min tests mums te aiznjem 2 dienas un beigas nav redzamas  ::

----------


## liene

Man nav tās 10 omu pretestības. Vismazākā šobrīd pieejamā ir 220 omi! (ir kādas 4 vienomīgās).

----------


## kaspich

4 vienomiigaas virknee!  ::

----------


## defs

Ja viņas ir mazas jaudas,tad pretestības nosvils.Rēķini 15v/4om=3,7A. 56W kaut kur...

----------


## kaspich

stop. shiis ir virknee spuldzei, tikai I meeriishanai!!

----------


## liene

Sadabūju tikai trīs 1 oma pretestības, salodēju virknē un rezultāts: Tieši uz pretestības rāda 00.2V, bet ja mēra paralēli, tad pirms ir 16.3V un pēc 16.0V!

----------


## ddff

Paldies, Dievam!

es jau peec vakardienas plkst. 22 saaku bazhiities, ka buusi nokurinaajusi trafu, pretestiibas un visu maaju.
Vieniigi Tavi abi apgalvojumi (0.3 un 0.2V) ir diezgan attaali viens no otra - 30% kljuuda :]

ddff, smiin baardaa

----------


## kaspich

nu jaa. optimistiskaakajaa scenaarijaa. iistenibaa kljuuda tur var buut ap 45..50% [piemetot]  :: 

ok, tagad veco testu: U uz trafa izvadiem ar un bez slodzes  ::

----------


## liene

Nē vakar neko neturpināju darīt, jo esmu arī māmiņa un laiks ir ierobežots, tapēc nesitiet stipri, ja tas viss ievelkas!
Man jau tas multimetrs ir tāds lētais, tapēc varbūt arī ir tāda atšķirība?

----------


## kaspich

> Nē vakar neko neturpināju darīt, jo esmu arī māmiņa un laiks ir ierobežots, tapēc nesitiet stipri, ja tas viss ievelkas!
> Man jau tas multimetrs ir tāds lētais, tapēc varbūt arī ir tāda atšķirība?


 taada kljuuda ir delj nepareizas meerijumu metodologjijas. to vakar es un veel Vikings meegjinaajaam paskaidrot. skjiet, nesanaaca..

----------


## liene

U bez slodzes ir 16.7V un ar slodzi ir 16.5V!

----------


## kaspich

nu, 200mV kritums pie 75mA [kljuuda ap 75%]. cieshami.
izskataas, ka vareetu ko buuveet. nu, tad skati akadu TDA2030 ar divpolaaru baroshanu  ::

----------


## Vikings

Bāc! Vai tiešām tas testeris it TIK lēts, ka nav iespējams mērīt, piemēram, 20V AC? Var būt vienkāršāk ir sarunāt ar kādu no forumiešiem lai izdarītu šo pārbaudi, kurai teorētiski vajadzētu aizņemt 10 min, bet kura ievelkas jau 3. dienu...

----------


## kaspich

nee, paleetie testeri tikai 200/600V AC meera  :: 

protams, veel jau buutu variants: fiksi piemest tiltinju + elektroliitu, un meerit DC. bet, es taa iisti neuzdroshinaajos ieteikt.. :P

----------


## liene

Man tajā agregātā no kā izņēmu to trafu ir arī tiltiņš un kondensatori. Uz tiltiņa rakstīts 2W10 un C man ir viens 25V 6800uF un vairāki 35V 2200uF!

----------


## kaspich

http://www.eleccircuit.com/tda2030-14w- ... power-amp/

piem., shii sheema ir pusliidz korekta. bet, plati neredzu  ::  
vaardu akot, afftor, meklee sheemas+plates+aprakstus, liec iekshaa, es piesakos paskjirot. [lai nav kaa edgarinjam - izveelas pilniigus sudus, ne sheemas].

----------


## Vikings

Tas 2W10 tiltiņš (2A 1000V) varētu būt pietiekams pirmajam projektam. Kondensatori arī būs OK.

----------


## liene

http://www.electronica.ro/audio/STK4131II.shtml

----------


## kaspich

apseezhamies, padomaajam.

plate ir? nav
montaazhas, palaishanas rekomendaacijas ir? nav
darbiibas apraksts ir? nav

elementu skaits? lielaks. visaadas voltdobavkas, baroshanas filtri..
to STK taa viegli var dabuut? pa leeto?

Liene, es teiktu - shii sheema ir 4654682 reizhu par sarezgjiitu. mekle ne sarezgjitaaku ka es ieliku, ar darbiibas aprkastu, plates ziimeejumu, palaishanas rekomendaacijaam, plashi izplatiitu elementu bazi.

vispareizaak - Latgaliite nopeerkam plati+detaljas [kitu] un salodeejam/palaizham. jau tas bus liels izaicinaajums.

----------


## kaspich

Liene, luuk, specialai Tev:

viewtopic.php?f=12&t=5826

viewtopic.php?f=12&t=5801

* KOREKTAS SHEEMAS PAMATNOSACIIJUMI.
protams, korektas sheemas izstraade - izstraades inzheniera pienaakums/atbildiiba. tachu, biezhi naakas redzeet netaa sheemas, kuras meedzam atkaartot.
meegjinaashu aprakstiit, kaa iisi/vienkaarshi noveerteet sheemu [negaranteejot 100% traapiijumu, bet vismaz saprotot tendences].

1. sheemai jaabuut skaidram un vienakarsham darbiibas aprakstam. ja Tu saproti [no apraksta] kaa tas darbojas - ir ok. ja nee - slikti. veel trakaak, ja autors atsaucas uz citiem guru/risinaajumiem, no kuriem visu savaacis. taatad - vinjsh pats ir iesaaceejs, turies pa gabalu;
2. sheemai jaabuut stabilai - respektiivi, tai jaadarbojas ar peec iespeejas standarta detaljaam, ar plashu parametru izkliedi. ekskluziivu detalju vai tikai 1..2..3 aizvietotaaju noraadiishana - neprofesioanalas projekteeshanas sekas un/vai autora ne paaraak dzilja jeegshana. turamies pa gabalu;
3. sheemai jaabuut vienkaarshai reguleeshanaa un palaishanaa. Texti like – piemekleet tranzistoru ar Hfe>200; pretestiibas atlasiit – noraada uz nepareizi izveeletiem elementiem un/vai zemu izstraades liimeni. Turamies pa gabalu;
4. sheemai jaabuut korekti strukturetai. Respektiivi – katram taas mezglam jastraada korekti/patstaviigi, ar prognozeejamu mijiedarbiibu. Ja reguleejot jaaveic proceduura a, tad b, tad atkal a, un ta lidz bezgaliibai – diezgan svaks limenis. Izturamies ar piesardziibu. Shaadu sheemu buus gruuti korekti noreguleet;
5. sheemai jaabuut mulkjudroshai. Ja taa var nosvilt, ne taa sagrozot reguleeshanas potenciometrus, un/vai zuudot kontaktiem to sliidkontaktaa, vai arii ir interesantas piebildes, like: nu, ja viss gjenere, tad ielodeejam sheit C, ja nepaliidz – arii sheit, nu, visbeidzot – sheit: turamies pa gabalu, sheema ir izstraadata ‘lai tikai buutu’.

Nu luuk, ja viss ir skaidrs, reguleeshana vienkaarsha, analogu lists – bezgala garsh, taisam tik augshaa!*

----------


## liene

http://sound.westhost.com/project72.htm
šeit apraksts par izmantoto čipu:
http://www.national.com/ds/LM/LM1875.pdf

----------


## ansius

::  ok prieks par pacietību...

es gan gribētu tevi atrunāt no būvēšanas no nulles. labāk paņem kādu kit'u un mēģini palaist viņu, lai nesanāk 3 priedēs maldīties nedēļu. Iesākt vajag ar lietām kas ir paceļamas, lai gandarījums, kas rodas no šis nodarbes motivē to nepamest.

atsūti pm epastu, lai varu tev aizsūtīt labus mācību materiālus, vai arī vari te pat meklēt šajā topikā

elementāras zināšanas labi sniedz: *Jaunais radioamatieris* _/V. Borisovs. Latvijas valsts izdevniecība, Rīga. 1961. gads!/_

----------


## defs

http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid ... Categories

te Lienīte var pamaklēt kādu kompektu.

----------


## arnis

Kaspich, iesleedz sildiitaaju, ka neapauksteejies :P
kas attiecas uz ieteikshanu --- dazhkaart ir gruuti iesaaceeja liimenim saprast tos terminus un domu gaajienu, ar kaadu domaa profs. Un tad ar to ir jaareekjinaas, un jaasamierinaas .... 
Tas attiecas uz visiem ....

----------


## liene

Sveiki! Netaisīšu jaunu tēmu, bet turpināšu iesākto!
Tad nu tā esmu atradusi shēmu kuru vēlos atkārtot. pārzīmēju viņu no interneta programmā, lai varētu uztaisīt plati, bet tā programma (pcb wizard), to plati uztaisa manuprāt nepareizi. Bet protams ir iespēja komponentes izvietot manuāli, bet nezinu kā pareizi būtu to darīt. Tāpēc ievietošu pārzīmēto shēmu un automātiski uztaisīto plati, varbūt kāds palīdzēs ar labojumiem un ieteikumies  :: 
Pirmais kas jau man redzams ir tas, ka tas TDA2050V ir savādāks nekā man (man ir tāds skrūvējams pie radiatora), kā lai izlaboju to?
Katrā ziņā lūdzu palīdziet man!

----------


## liene

Te ir shēma

----------


## liene

Varvbūt kāds varētu arī pateikt, kapēc varēju pievienot shēmas bildi, bet plates bildi nevaru?
Abas ir JEPG formātā un neaizņem vairāk par 100KB.

----------


## ansius

> labāk paņem kādu kit'u un mēģini palaist viņu, lai nesanāk 3 priedēs maldīties nedēļu.


 otra lieta - shēma manuprāt ir tik vienkārša ka visu var uz "vafeles" salikt kopā.

vieglāk bildi ielikt inbox, un tad saiti uz šejieni.

----------


## liene

Es jau esmu visu sapirkusi, gan tekstolita plates, gan kodināmo vielu gan komponentes. Tākā atpakaļceļa nav, jātiek tik skaidrībā ar to plati!

saite uz plati.
http://foto.inbox.lv/elchee

----------


## Vikings

Izskatās, ka esi izvēlējusies nepareizu mikroshēmu kuru likt uz plates, jo uz plates ir DIP8 mikroshēma, bet nepieciešams TO-220-5 (laikam tā tas saucās).
Šajā gadījumā es ieteiktu tomēr vēl visam klāt iepirkt arī tā saucamo vafeli - tekstolīta plati ar caurumiņiem un kontaktlaukumiņiem uz kuras visu montēt. Argusā tā maksā 1,65Ls ja nekļūdos. Savādāk sanāks līdz konstrukcijas izgatavošanai mācītos ļoti daudz ko - lodēšanu, kodināšanu, montāžu... Lodējot uz vafeles atkritīs vajadzība kodināt un būs iespējas vieglāk ko mainīt vajadzības gadījumā. Vn zinu kā izskatās pirmie kodinājumi - visiem tie ir vienkārši šausmīgi. Labāk panāc, ka viss strādā uz vafeles un tad domā par plati.  ::

----------


## osscar

http://diyaudioprojects.com/Chip/DIY...hip-Amplifier/

te ir viss.

----------


## Zigis

No otras puses, ja jau viss ir sapirkts un ir pacietība un rūpība, tad ir visas iespējas, ar nelielu palīdzību uztaisīt labāku, pareizāku  plati kā vairums kitu.

Jāsāk ar to, ka jāsameklē programmas bibliotēkā tas TO220 čips ar 5 kājām. tas var slēpties arī zem pilnīgi cita čipa nosaukuma, nav svarīgi, galvenais ir pareizais korpusa tips.

Tā automātiskā zīmēšana, manuprāt, nekas labs nav. Jāsaliek komponenti un jāzīmē celiņi ar roku, kā vajag labāk pastiprinātājam, nevis programmai liekas.

Pirmais - novietot to TO220 korpusu plates malā, tā lai var pieskrūvēt pie radiātora.
1.Tad novietot barošanas kondensātorus (C4,C5,C6,C7) maksimāli tuvu pie attiecīgajam barošanas kājām (3 un 5).
2.Atgriezeniskās saites rezistors R1 arī jāliek maksimāli tuvu čipa kājām 2 un 4, lai atgriezeniskā saite būtu fiziski pēc iespējas īsāka.
Šajos divos punktos katrs ietaupīts milimetrs ietekmē rezultātu (skaņas kvalitāti). Lielākajā daļā redzēto kitu šīs lietas ir ļoti paviršas.

Tālāk zemes. Var veidot 2 atsevišķas zemes - signāla zeme un jaudas zeme. Signāla zeme ir ieejas zeme, R4, C2. Jaudas zeme ir visi barošanas kondensātori, skaļruņa zeme un C3. tad abas zemes savieno ar salīdzinoši tievu celiņu.

tas tā, iesākumam. Uz priekšu   ::

----------


## Zigis

> http://diyaudioprojects.com/Chip/DIY...hip-Amplifier/
> 
> te ir viss.


 Nu jā, it kā viss ir, kā jau parasti.
Kondiķi tālu, R feedback ellē ratā, kaut kā jau strādās.
Vārdu sakot, taisot no 0 var uztaisīt daudz labāk.

----------


## osscar

100% ,ka strādās - tak nav nozīmes vai tas Rf ir 1cm vai 2cm no čipa. Nevajag jau galējībās krist. Kondensatori ar ir uz plates, nē mu var jau uz mikrenes kājām salodēt...

----------


## liene

OK paldies, pagaidām info pietiek! Pamēģināšu uzzīmēt to plati, tad procesā redzēs vai sanāks vai ņemt jau gatavu! Ielikšu saiti, kad būsu kautko uzzīmējusi.

P.S. Esmu jau agrāk pāris reizes kodinājusi plati, bet nelielu, ar pāris komponentēm. (Jā diezgan šausmīga sanāca  ::  ).

----------


## Andrejs

> Jāsāk ar to, ka jāsameklē programmas bibliotēkā tas TO220 čips


  ::  
Platei ar 5 detaļām pilnīgi pietiks ar rūtiņu lapu uz kuras uzprojektēt un permanento flomīti ar kuru uzzīmēt uz vara.

----------


## Zigis

> 100% ,ka strādās - tak nav nozīmes vai tas Rf ir 1cm vai 2cm no čipa. Nevajag jau galējībās krist. Kondensatori ar ir uz plates, nē mu var jau uz mikrenes kājām salodēt...


 Protams, ka strādās, tās mikrenes ir apbrīnojami stabilas. Visi tie štrunta kiti arī strādā. Realizē knapi 70% no čipa iespējām, no šejienes arī uzskati, ka čipamps ir tā... nav slikts, bet nekas sevišķs.

Tas ka Tavs čipamps ir ļoti rūpīgi, bet nepareizi uzbūvēts, nenozīmē, ka citiem no iesākuma tā jāmāca.

2 cm ir kosmoss, var jau arī uz otru isabu aizvilkt.

----------


## Zigis

> Jāsāk ar to, ka jāsameklē programmas bibliotēkā tas TO220 čips
> 			
> 		
> 
>   
> Platei ar 5 detaļām pilnīgi pietiks ar rūtiņu lapu uz kuras uzprojektēt un permanento flomīti ar kuru uzzīmēt uz vara.


 Arī taisnība, pirms gadiem 20 tā laikam arī darītu.

Paturpinot domu līdz loģiskam absurdam, tagad jau var lēti labu lietotu stiprekli atrast, pat flomiti nevajadzēs  ::  

Visu nosaka prioritātes.

----------


## liene

Tātad pirmais zīmējums ir izveidots. (apzinos, ka gaužām nepareizs). Bet ielikšu, lai varat izstāstīt, kas man jāizlabo. Zinu, ka zeme noteikti ir nepareizi uzzīmēta un nav atgriezeniskās saites, jo nevarēju izdomāt kā lai savieno 2. un 4. kāju.
Vai vispār man tā shēma darbotos, ja es salodētu viņu šādi?
Mēģināju tos kondensatorus uzzīmēt pēc iespējas tuvēk TDA kājām.
Lūdzu apstāstiet, kas man jāmaina, jo sākot zīmēt sapratu, ka diezgan grūti būs!

----------


## tornislv

Vaimanuvai!  ::

----------


## liene

Ar atgriezenisko saiti!  ::

----------


## liene

Vai šādi var taisīt barošanu?

----------


## Andrejs

laiki kad vadīju radiopulciņu ir tāltālā pagātnē un didaktiski pareizi neizstāstīšu, bet platītes bildē redzamais ir pilnīgs sūds.
Mūsdienu jaunatnes(un netikai) problēma ir, ka zīmējot lietas kompī zūd priekštats par reāliem izmēriem.

Tomēr ieteiktu projektēt pēc sentēvu metodēm.
Paņem visas detaļas kuras liksi uz plates ( ieskaitot ligzdas, skrūves, radiatoru utml) un saliec uz papīra lapas lai glīti,ērti un kompakti izskatās.
Sabaksti ar detaļu kājiņām vietas kontaklaukumiem.
Ar zīmuli  savieno to  detaļu kājiņas kurām jābūt kopā. Tad kad skaidrs kas ar ko jāsavieno, var zīmēt celiņus. Celiņus taisi maksimāli platus. Kontaktlaukumus lielus. Vēlāk kodinot un urbjot tas būs tikai par labu  :: . Ideāli būtu visas zemes savilkt uz vienu punktu. Liela, "trekna"zeme ari ir ok. Tieva zarniņa kura vijās cauri visai platei ir galīgi slikti.
Detaļas vēlams orientēt vienā virzienā. Izstāsti kāda liela ideja bija C6 un C4 novietot ar pagriezienu pa 90°???
Labāk ielodēt lieku "peremičku", nevis dzīt kādu vadu riņķi visai platei.
Neaizmirsti caurumus plates stiprināšanai. Plates kuras karājās vados un/vai turās uz vienīgās pie radiatora pieskrūvētās mikrenes nav labs stils.
Kad būs tikts galā ar jēdzīgu detaļu izvietojumu, izmēriem un celiņu zīmējumu visu var pārzīmēt kompī ( ja nu kādu iemeslu pēc to gribās) vai vienkārši uzzīmēt uz plates. Cerams, tālāk process ir skaidrs.

----------


## liene

Bet kā lai es zinu sabakstīt papīrā caurumiņus, ja nezinu kāds būs komponenšu novietojums? Ja nu es sabakstu viņus tā, ka pēc tam nav iespējams uzzīmēt jēdzīgi celiņus?

----------


## tornislv

ņemam rūtiņu vai mm lapu un liekam klāt tai vienu pēc otras jau sagādātās detaļas. Tad var redzēt gan kur kājeles/kontakti izvietojas, gan, cik ap tām kājām reāli detaļas aizņem. Piemēram, 2200mkF kondensatoram kājas var būt 11mm attālumā, bet tā diametrs - 20mm. Var jau proejektēt PCB pēc datasheetos atrastiem izmēriem, bet labāk visu dabā skatīties. OK, mega shēmai uz 57 tranzistoriem varbūt arī dators palīdzēs, bet šai nu vajag 20x45mm platīti un viss.

PS Jaunībā pamanījos pat caur K50-6 5mm atstatajām kājelēm vēl vienu celiņu cauri izdabūt, divus gan ne, bet esmu dzirdējis....   ::

----------


## normundss

> Ar atgriezenisko saiti!


 Iesācēja padomi iesācējai   ::  :
- Uzliec 2x smalkāku "grid" tai programmai ar kuru zīmē.
- Celiņš, kuram jābūt pie 1. kājas ir pievienots pie otrās (iepriekšējā variantā bija pareizi)
- R1 būtu puslīdz ok, bet var likt vēl tuvāk mikrenei, pavisam blakus. Vienīgi ja detaļas ir jau nopirktas, pārliecinies kādi tām ir reālie izmēri.
- Kā jau te rakstīja, barošanas kondensatorus arī jāliek pavisam blakus, it sevišķi mazos 100nF
- Barošanas, zemes un izejas signāla celiņus vajad daudz platākus
- pārēkās detaļās un konektorus arī labāk izvietot tuvāk vienu otrai blakus.
- Viss tur acīmredzami vēl nav sazīmēts līdz galam.

----------


## Andrejs

> bet kā lai es zinu sabakstīt papīrā caurumiņus


 Nu tur ir jāpielieto galva  ::  . Detaļas kuras savienotas, jau sākotnēji novieto blakus. Ja galīgi nekas nesanāk - paņem jaunu papīrīti...
Ja nopietni, tad ir tāds labs izgudrojums kā _datasheet_ http://www.st.com/stonline/books/pdf/docs/1461.pdf kur gudri onkuļi jau ir uzzīmējuši platīti.

----------


## liene

Jā datasheet jau skatijos, bet domāju uztaisīt plati pati, bet pirmajai reizei liekas diezgan arežģīti. Mēģināšu vēlreiz, ja nesanāks tad ņemšu gatavu.
Starpcitu zīmojot to plati datorā es ar lineālu mēriju kondensatoru diametrus un programmā ņēmu attiecīgo izmēru, bet plate ir tik liela, jo man ir 100x160mm plate, un uz viņas gribu uzkodināt abiem kanāliem, tapēc arī mana uztaisītā plate ir 100x80mm!

P.S. kā ir ar to barošanu, jo tai arī man būs jāzīmē plate, tapēc gribu tikt skaidrībā ar shēmu!

----------


## abergs

> kā ir ar to barošanu


 Shema nav pareiza.
Vienkāršākais - GOOGLE -> dual power supply -> attēli...

----------


## osscar

ja izmanto tinumu visupunktu - tad divi tilti nav vajadzīgi. Ja izmanto divus tiltus - tad neizmanto trafa viduspunktu, bet gan katru tinumu savam taingriezim. Un "0" tiek ņemta no viena taingrieža + un otra -

----------


## liene

Tad vai tas varētu izskatīties tā?
P.S.kondensatoru kapacitāte nav jāņēm vērā.

----------


## osscar

no kondensatoru viduspunkta ar vajag  "o"

----------


## Long

Gan pirmā, gan otrā shēma nodegs.
Pilns Internets ir ar barekļu shēmām.
Skatīt līdz ar C1,C2. 
http://www.aaroncake.net/circuits/supply3.asp

----------


## liene

Ir divas vienādas shēmas, viena sākotnējā ko atradu internetā un otra ir no datasheeta, viņas ir vienādas, bet atšķiras viena lieta: Ienākošajam signālam virknē ir kondensators, tikai vienā shēmā ir nepolārais, bet datasheet shēmā ir elektrolitiskais!
kā tad jābūt? Itkā jau audiosignāls ir maiņstrāva, tad laikam nepolārais?

----------


## Vikings

Vaimandieniņ. Lūk, šī ir viena no vafeles priekšrocībām - sākumā visu saliek uz vafeles un tad ja vajag jau īsti plati tad jau detaļu izvietojumu var ņemt kā paraugu no vafeles. Kas tas īsti ir par softu kurā platīte tiek zīmēta?
Kondensators skaņai - labākajā gadījumā plēves kondensators.
Par barošanu lūk šādi:

----------


## liene

zīmēju PCBWizard!

----------


## Vikings

Vēl komenti par plati.
Celiņu stūrus velc 45 grādos, gan foršāk izskatās, gan īsāks celiņš, gan kompaktāk visu var salikt. Detaļas liec viennozīmīgi tuvāk vienu otrai. Par zemi te jau pastāstīja - to vienkāršākajā gadījumā var vienkārši uztaisīt kā aizpildījumu pa visu plati kur nav celiņi. Tas arī ļaus ekonomēt kodināšanas šķidrumu.

----------


## defs

Sorry par offtopic,bet kāpēc vispār dažām detaļām jātaisa plate /laikam tagad izskatos pēc dunduka/?
Iepriekšējā lapā Vikings ielika bildi.Es parasti daru tā-nostiprinu kastē trafu,tiltu un kondensatorus-visu ar vadiem salodēju kopā.Bet nu treniņa nolūkā var arī taisit plati   ::

----------


## liene

Nu pagaidām izskatās šādi! Nav atzīmētas vietas, kur lodēsies klāt vadi un gribēju arī sazīmēt stūrus 45grādos, bet nevarēju tajā programmā atrast kā var zīmēt pa diagonāli, bet uz papīra sazīmēšu.
Galvenais pasakiet vai tuvojas patiesībai?

----------


## liene

Un barošana tāda varētu būt?

----------


## Andrejs

Nu jau bilde izskatās cerīgi, bet kļūdas neesmu pētijis.
Celiņi smuki un resni. Novietojums varētu būt ciešāks. Kur ir kontakti ieeju/izeju un barošanas pievienošanai? Liekās, uz nekurieni vedošās "astes" griez nost pie pēdējā pieslēguma.
Pretestību izmēri (uz aci  ::  ) drusku par mazu.
Kur un kā stiprināsi radiatōru?
Baroklis ir ok. Piemestu vēl dažus 1000 uF. Nu tā, labumam...

----------


## liene

Liekas ka esmu tikusi galā ar platēm. Bet pirms sāku viņas taisīt, lūdzu pēdējos komentārus, par to kas būtu vēl jāmaina pirms iespējams saližu dēlī!
Uztaisīju arī plati barošanai! *abu plašu izmēri attētā nav proporcionāļi  ::

----------


## osscar

tā uzmetot aci liekas ok. Vēl var ieintegrēt uz tās barošanas plates drošinātāju turētājus - vai nu 2 katram plecam savu - vai 4 - katram kanālam savu. atvieglos testēšanu, jo var vienu kanālu atvienot un testējot tā arī dara. Tos mazos 1uf neredzu jēgu likt. labāk tad 0.1uf parasto kndensatoru starp tilta   ~ ~ izvadiem ,jeb vēl krutāk katrai diodei paralēli savu. tas samazina diožu radītos RF traucējumus. kondensatorus ņem 100V vai vairāk.

----------


## liene

Man tie lielie 2200uf ir 35V tas par maz laikam ja?
Tā barošanas plate būs abiem kanāliem viena un tā pati? Tas sanāk, ka pēc barošanas plates man sadalās pa kanāliem viss?

----------


## osscar

http://users.ece.gatech.edu/mleach/lowtim/pwrsply.html

tā es domāju drošinātājus un to mazo 0.1.

Teorētiski būs ok ar 2200 . V ir ok. var likt 4700. es tā liktu.

----------


## osscar

jap , ja viens transformators, tad jā. https://www.elfa.se/elfa3~lv_lv/elfa...0-17&toc=20474 fuse holder - izmēri redzami.

----------


## liene

skaidrs par drošinātājiem! Kondensatori man kādi ir tādi ir, jo nedzīvoju rīgā un tos 2200uf izlodēju no mājas kinozāles!
Vēl man ir pie radiatora 12V ventilators un no trafa arī nāk ārā 12V tinums, tad jātaisa vēlviena barošanas shēma, kur viss ir identisks pirmajai?
Vienīgais pēc tiltiņa tie 12V būs apm. 17V! Kā tad šī problŗma bija atrisināta tājā kinozālē, varbūt tur ir kāds sprieguma regulators? Vai vispār man tas ventilators ir vajadzīgs?

----------


## osscar

cik liels tas radiators ?

----------


## liene

Nu tā uz aci: 5x5x20cm (augt.xplat.xgar.)
Tur skrūvēsies klāt abi TDA!

----------


## osscar

Ja nekurināsi uz max, vajadzētu pietikt. mēģini bez, ja vajadzēs, tad pieslēgsi to ventilatoru. var viņam regulatoru prastu izgatavot uz LM  regulatora+ auto kontroli.

----------


## liene

Labi nesarežģīšu dzīvi ar pirmo ampu! Ielikšu drošinātājus un viss!

----------


## osscar

tieši tā. ja karsīs - tad būs nākošais mazais projekts. Man LM 1875 pietiek ar p3 proča radiatoriem. domāju pietiks ar tavu radiatoru ikdienai.

----------


## liene

Man ir 0.47uf kondensators, vai tas derēs starp tiem tilta AC izvadiem?

----------


## osscar

jā, derēs.

----------


## liene

Vai šādi varu taisīt?
Liekas sajaucu kondensatorus!

----------


## osscar

izskatās ok.

----------


## liene

Jautājums par kodināšanu!
Vai ja es noplēšu no tekstolīta plates to zilo plēvīti un uzreiz lieku šķīdumā, man plates virsma ir kautkā jāapstrādā vai arī var uzreiz likt iekšā, jo zem tās plēvītes CU ir tīrs un neoksidējes?

----------


## osscar

Nezinu, kādas tev plates , cerams ka ne ar fotorezistu virsū ? ja es kodinu parastās plates - pirms zīmējuma pārnešanas (ar lāzer metodi vai ar roku zīmēšanas) - parasti ar dzēšgumiju notīru nekas tur neoksidēsies. pirms lodēšanas ar npoucēju. nekādu problēmu. Barokļu plates parasti ar roku zīmēju - jo tur nekā sarežģīta un smalka nav.

----------


## liene

Plates man ir no argus, tādas ar zilu plēvi CU pusē! Esmu lasījusi, ka citi apstrādā to visrmu vēl ar smilšpapīru!?
Nezinu vai tā ir pareizi, bet zīmējumu es no sākuma uzzīmēju uz tās plēves, tad ar nazīti izgriezu vajadzīgās vietas, tad ar marķieri aizkrāsoju un noplēšot plēvi paliek brievie laukumi, kuri jānokodina, tapēc arī prasīju, vai to brīvos laukumus pirms kodināšanas vajag vēl kautkā apstrādāt, lai efektīvāks tas kodināšanas proces!

Vel jautājums, cik ilgi parasti notiek tā kodināšana?

----------


## osscar

ātri. ja kodini ar balto nevis Fe3h - tad nemaisi pārāk niknu - bet gan tā kā rakstīts. pulveri maz, ūdeni vairāk. es visu laku to trauku šūpoju, un ūdeni leju ļoti karstu. elpot gan nevajag virs tā trauka  ::  sākumā liekas, ka nekas nenotiek, bet tad fiksi noēdas nost. parasti laiks no 5 - 10min +-. ja nepareiza proporcija, var ilgt ilgāk. šķidrums paliek pakāpeniski zilgans. viegli. izlejam to drazu kaut kur nepiesārņojot vidi. es kodinu plastmasas saldējuma traukā un šķidrums ir tik daudz,ka ka knapi plate nosegta.

----------


## liene

Nu rakstīts jau ir ka tie 100g (man ir tas baltais) uz 0.5l ūdens, tas nav baigi koncentrēts?

----------


## osscar

visu nevajag vienā reizē. tādā proporcijā arī jauc. tikai nevi 1/2L bet gan 100 grami+- un pulveri ar attiecīgi mazāk. es uz aci beru  ::  parasti sanāk   ::

----------


## habitbraker

> Plates man ir no argus, tādas ar zilu plēvi CU pusē! Esmu lasījusi, ka citi apstrādā to visrmu vēl ar smilšpapīru!?
> Nezinu vai tā ir pareizi, bet zīmējumu es no sākuma uzzīmēju uz tās plēves, tad ar nazīti izgriezu vajadzīgās vietas, tad ar marķieri aizkrāsoju un noplēšot plēvi paliek brievie laukumi, kuri jānokodina, tapēc arī prasīju, vai to brīvos laukumus pirms kodināšanas vajag vēl kautkā apstrādāt, lai efektīvāks tas kodināšanas proces!
> 
> Vel jautājums, cik ilgi parasti notiek tā kodināšana?


 Taa plate jau arii ir ar fotorezistu. 
Noplēšot nost pleevi, Cu ir taaads violets?
Ar to naziiti nekas nesanaaks.
Palasi - viewtopic.php?f=12&t=161. Sajaa gadiijumaa To POSITIV  20 dalu izlaid un saac ar gaismoshanas dalju.   ::

----------


## liene

Es jau sākumā sapratu ka tai CU pusei kautkas ir virsū, jo iestādot multimetru pīkstuļa režīmā un pieliekot taustus uz plates, multimetrs nepīkst. Tātad virsū kautāda kārta.
Jautājums, ja man uz plates ir jau uzzīmēts zīmējums, tad man to fotoresista kārtu ir jānotīra vai man to CU nokodinās tāpat caur to fotoresistu?

----------


## habitbraker

Nu ja negribi fotorezista metodi lietot (sanaak loti skaistas plates jA KAS), tad nomazgaa ar spirtu to kaartu un ziimee plati ar uudensizturiigu marķieri.
Veel jau ir gludekļa metode.

----------


## liene

Ar fotoresista metodi jau būs par vēlu drošvien, jo zīmējums jau ir uz plates!

----------


## habitbraker

Bet ja tu uzziimeeji uz fotorezista lakas slaanja, tad diemzeel buus jaapaarziimee uz tiira vara.
(es pat nezinu vai neattiistiitu laku skaabe eed vai need?)

----------


## ansius

ka tev traucē to zīmējumu eksponēt un attīstīt? ja nu atīstītais zīmējums sanāk štruntīgs tad vienkārši nodabon viņu nost uz taisi pēc parastās zīmēšanas metodes.

----------


## habitbraker

Vai tik jau nebuus paaraak daudz eksponeejies ziimeejot.

----------


## liene

eksponējies?
Kapēc jāpārzīmē? es taču varu nobabūt nost to slāni tikai no kodināmā laukuma, tad nokodināt plati, tad notīrīt marķieri un nodabūt to slāni no pārējās virsmas un tad apalvot celiņus?!

----------


## habitbraker

Nu izklausaas loti neefektiivi, bet taa ar var dariit  ::

----------


## Andrejs

Nu pasaki, kādu platīti pirki? Un kāpēc nelasām aprakstus??
Ja tā ir plate ar fotoemulsiju ( photoresist), tad visu savu uzzīmeto bildi rūpīgi ar spirtu, vai acetonu nomazgā nost, plati notīri ar dzēšgumiju, smalku smilšpapīru, saimniecības pastu "Skaidra", vai jebkuru citu piejamu, attaukojošu līdzekli. Uzzīmē ar flomīti bildi un kodini ar natrija sulfātu ( baltais) vai dzelzs hlorīdu ( dzeltenais). 
Ar balto vieglāk pārkodināt, no dzeltenā paliek nenomazgājami traipi uz drēbēm  :: .
Ja galīgi nesanāk var dot kodināt onkuļiem.
Js gribās čakari, ir oldskūlmetode ar platē nevajadzīgo vietu izgriešanu ar skalpeli. Vienkāršām platem nav slikti.

----------


## liene

Pirmā kodināšana neveiksmīga! Darīju visu kā teicāt. Nemaz neizmantoju, to jau sazīmēto plati, bet paņēmu jaunu, noplēsu plēvi, notīriju ar smilšpapīru kamēr galīgi spīdīga, tad nomazgāju vēl ar pastu, tad uzzīmēju zīmējumu, bet kodinu jau kādas 15 min, ūdens gandrīz jau atdzisis, bet CU ir palicis tikai rozā krāsā un viss. Udens vienīgais ir nedaudz vara krāsā, tad kautkas tur šķīdis ir, bet maz.
Proporcijas pat mēru uz svariem: 150ml ūdens - 30g viela. Vienīgais ko daru savadāk ir tas, ka sākumā lietoju gandrīz verdošu ūdeni, jo viņš ļoti ātri atdziest.

----------


## osscar

viss būs ok, pašūpā to trauku visu laiku, tad atrāk notiek process. rozā ta sir labi - tā ir sākuma liekas ka nekas nav, pēc tam viss notiek. nemet plinti krūmos. sanāks.

----------


## liene

Ir labi, viss sanāca! Plate protams ir pabriesmīga, bet tas jau loģiski!  ::  Nokodināšu otru, tad ielikšu bildes, lai uzlabotu jums garstāvokli!  ::

----------


## liene

:: 
http://foto1.inbox.lv/elchee/12-03-2011/Plates.jpg

----------


## osscar

alvu neesi žēlojusi, bet priekš pirmās plates ir ok. lodē tik kopā,

----------


## liene

Man viens tāds jautājums! Kā var izlodētam elektrolitiskajam kondensatoram noteikt polaritāti?

----------


## ansius

> Man viens tāds jautājums! Kā var izlodētam elektrolitiskajam kondensatoram noteikt polaritāti?


 uz korpusa parasti ir mīnusa zīmes svītras vienā pusē (dažreiz, bet retāk +)

----------


## liene

Jā tiešām "-", paldies!

----------


## liene

Cik resnus vadus man vajag, no barošanas plates līdz pastiprinātāja platei un no trafa līdz barošanas platei! No trafa nāk ārā nepārāk resni vadi, vai tie man jāmaina vai arī ar tik resniem vadiem varu taisīt arī visu pārējo?
Vēl jautājums par zemi! No trafa ārā nākošais 0 vads man jāvieno klāt barošanas plates zemei (tas tākā skaidrs), bet kā redzams plates bildē, man tās vietas (plates stūri), kurās skruvēsies skrūves lai pieskrūvētu plati pie korpusa, savienojas ar barošanas plates zemi, tātad trafa 0 izvads būs savienots gan ar barošanas plates zemi, gan ar pastiprinātāja plates zemi, gan ar pastiprinātāja korpusu! TAM Tā IR JāBūT?

----------


## osscar

ja jābūt pie korpusa masai. parasti tā vieno. tikai neaizmirsti mikrenes noizolēt no radiatora. Tas nekas, ka masu no stūra ņmesi. tikai skaties - lai kāds nepareizais celiņš neskaras pie korpusa. es parasti ar distanceriem novietoju atstatus no korpusa un pie korpusa pievieno atsevišķu vadu. nav jau tev tik nikns tas aparāts, tā ka baigi resnos nevajag.

----------


## ansius

pie korpusa vienojas tikai zemējums, nekādā gadījumā ne tīkla 0 (N)!!! tīkla dakša caur vadu, drošinātāju un slēdzi vienojas pie transformatora un tikai!

----------


## osscar

nu, nu , kāpēc tad tā  ?  es visus savus ampus vienoju pie  tīkla zemes. ok, ir iekārtas , kuras nevieno - tās dalās klasēs. bet pamatā, kāpēc lai nevieno, ja ir tāda opcija. ?

----------


## ansius

> nu, nu , kāpēc tad tā ? es visus savus ampus vienoju pie tīkla zemes. ok, ir iekārtas , kuras nevieno - tās dalās klasēs. bet pamatā, kāpēc lai nevieno, ja ir tāda opcija. ?


 camon, es domāju ka esi gudrāks -> viewtopic.php?f=1&t=5421 un palasi ko piem. Didzis saka....

un īpaši slinkajiem -> padomā kas notiek, ja traktorists vasja norauj tīkla 0 vadu...

----------


## liene

Jūs runājat par sekundārā izvada 0 vadu? Ja tā tad sanāk, ka nevaru to barošanas plates stūri skrūvēt pie korpusa?

----------


## osscar

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Appliance_classes

elektriķis vaņa tur ņepričom. visādi var būt - latvenergo ar var visu mājas elektroniku  nodedzināt ar 380 (nesen tā gadījās paziņām)..ko tagad baidīties? tāpat 80% iekš Lv nav zemes mājās. Viss atkarīgs no iekārtas klases. dīvaini, kāpēc tad tirgo ampus kur masa ir pie zemes pievienota ?

----------


## ansius

nejaucat divas lietas nullvads (N - nutral) un zemējums (GND - ground).

*nullvadu nekādā gadījumā nedrīkst izmantot par zemējumu!!!!*

Protams, ka iekārtu korpusu un shēmas zemi (parasti viduspunkts divpolārajā barošanā vai "-" vienpolārajā ) ļoti ieteicams savienot ar ēkas zemējumu. Ir gadījumi, kad to nav vēlams veikt caur barošanu, bet atsevišķām spailēm uz iekārtu korpusiem.




> elektriķis vaņa tur ņepričom.


 es jau ne par elektriķi vaņu, bet traktoristu vasju kurš parauj vadus.  :: 
*
*) kontaktdakšā kategoriski aizliegts savienot nullvadu ar zemējumu!!!
*) zemējums savienojams ar nullvadu tikai ienākošajā sadalē
*) ierīcēm kam paredzēts zemējums tāds ir arī obligāti jālieto (te ir viens izņēmums - partitīvais dators, jo ja to iezemē caur barošanu pieslēgtajā skaņu sistēmā ir garantēts troksnis, ja vien nav pieejami DI kaste ar GND lift)
*

----------


## osscar

Nu tas gan. tiešām ne tā sapratu.   ::

----------


## liene

Tad es varu to sekundārā tinuma nulesvadu vienot pie korpusa?

----------


## ansius

> Tad es varu to sekundārā tinuma nulesvadu vienot pie korpusa?


 tas nav nulles vads, bet tinuma viduspunkts... ja tā ir, jā protams un tā ir jādara.

----------


## liene

Jā tas ir viduspunkts!
Paldies!

----------


## liene

Kā es varu zināt cik tas amps man ēdīs strāvu un aprēķināt cik lielu drošinātāju man jāliek tīkla vadā un cik lielu pēc tiltiņa?
Un vēļviens jautājums: Ja man starp tiltiņa AC izvadiem ir kondensators, kura maksimālā voltāža ir 50V, vai ar to būs pietiekami, ja AC voltāža ir 16.5+16.5V?

----------


## Isegrim

> *) kontaktdakšā kategoriski aizliegts savienot nullvadu ar zemējumu!!!


 Bet Fedja sienas rozetēs pie zemējumam paredzētās spailes pieskrūvē nevis dzeltenzaļo (tāda vispār nav), bet neitrāles vadu (pabaksta ar indikatoru). Pēc laika cits Fedja samaina (parasti vienkrāsainus alumīnija) vadus sadalē...

----------


## osscar

derēs tas kondensators. drošinātāji - tīkla pusē kāds 0.5 vai 0.8A. aiz taingrieža un filtra - kādi 2A plecā pietiks. var pat mazākus. tas tā nerēķinot - pa fikso piemests.

----------


## osscar

vēl vēlams - primāro slow blow. sekundāros fast blow .

----------


## liene

tie slow blow un fast blow  - tā arī veikalā būs rakstīts virsū vai kā savāgāk apzīmēti?
Un vēl jautājums: tīkla pusē drošinātājs parasti ir vienā vadā ar slēdzi vai katrs savā vai tam nav nozīmes?

----------


## osscar

nav nozīmes.labais tonis ir likt divpolu slēdzi - lai abus tīkla vadus atvieno. + starp slēdža kontaktiem mazu kondensatoriņi - tas pats -0.1 @ 250V. Var protams  nelikt ja nav.

----------


## normundss

> nav nozīmes.labais tonis ir likt divpolu slēdzi - lai abus tīkla vadus atvieno. + starp slēdža kontaktiem mazu kondensatoriņi - tas pats -0.1 @ 250V. Var protams  nelikt ja nav.


 Ja liek kondensatorus tīkla pusē pirms transformatora, tiem obligāti jābūt X2 drošības klases !  Var arī X1, bet tie lielāki un dārgāki.  
Var arī uzlikt tādu kondensatoru paralēli 220v tīkla vadiem.

----------


## liene

Jā man jau tam DVD aparātam kura korpus un daļa komponenšu būs mana ampa sastāvdaļa, pie platītes kur pienāk tīkla spriegums bija tāds kondensators 0.1 uf 250V, tāds dzeltens, kantains un arī pēc izskata tāda pati pretestība un spolīte laikam. Es visu to izlodēju ārā un pārtaisīju to platīti. Varbūt uzmetiet aci vai tur viss ir kārtībā! Un bildē varēs redzēt vietas kur bijušas tās detaļas, varbūt man to kondensatoru lodēt atpakaļ?

http://foto1.inbox.lv/elchee/14-03-2011/ttt.jpg

----------


## liene

Jā un uz tā kondensatora ir X2 kā arī uz 0.22k pretestības!

----------


## osscar

neliec to kondensatoru ja šaubies. būs ok bez  ::

----------


## normundss

> Jā man jau tam DVD aparātam kura korpus un daļa komponenšu būs mana ampa sastāvdaļa, pie platītes kur pienāk tīkla spriegums bija tāds kondensators 0.1 uf 250V, tāds dzeltens, kantains un arī pēc izskata tāda pati pretestība un spolīte laikam. Es visu to izlodēju ārā un pārtaisīju to platīti. Varbūt uzmetiet aci vai tur viss ir kārtībā! Un bildē varēs redzēt vietas kur bijušas tās detaļas, varbūt man to kondensatoru lodēt atpakaļ?
> 
> http://foto1.inbox.lv/elchee/14-03-2011/ttt.jpg


 Ja kondensatoru ielodēsi blakus slēdža kontaktiem, kur rakstīts C74, tad sanāks kā Oskars rakstīja - starp slēdža kontaktiem.

----------


## liene

Saliku kastē barošanas daļu, gribētos tagad pieslēgt pie tīkla un pamērīt kādi spriegumi tad beigās tur būs galā, bet pirmstam varbūt paskatieties vai neesmu pielaidusi kādu rupju kļūdu, kuru neredzu!

http://foto1.inbox.lv/elchee/14-03-2011 ... ro-anu.jpg

----------


## defs

> nav nozīmes.labais tonis ir likt divpolu slēdzi - lai abus tīkla vadus atvieno. + starp slēdža kontaktiem mazu kondensatoriņi - tas pats -0.1 @ 250V. Var protams  nelikt ja nav.


 Kondensātoru vajag uz 400V,ja liek vispār.

----------


## ansius

pirms spraud ko klāt virknē ieslēdz kādu 60W spuldzi, tam vajadzētu pasargāt pret kādām izteiktām muļķībām.

----------


## liene

Spuldzi tīkla pusē cik saprotu?
Kondensatoru ieliku, bet viņš nav uz 400V, jo man jau tur bija tāds un viņš ir uz 250V!

----------


## osscar

spuldzi liek vienā tīkla vadā - virknē ar trafu - tā kā drošinātāju. tā drīkst biku iedegties spožāk, kad ieslēdz, kamēr uzlādējas kondiķi, pēc tam tai jānodziest praktiski, - ja deg pilnā klapē - kaut kur īsais. ietektu labi pārliecināties, vai plates apakša neskaras pie korpusa. pēc bildes nevar saprast. bet kopumā izpildījums jau tagad labāks kā edzam  ::

----------


## liene

Plates apakšai nevajadzētu skārties klāt, jo sagriezu 1cm augstās ripaņās flomasteri un izmatoju kā distancerus  :: .

----------


## osscar

drošāk kā distancerus izmantot uzgriežņus - kādus 3 uzskrūvē uz skrūves, tikai platei jābūt paredzētiem caurumiem - tā lai nav celiņi sadurvietā. es parasti tāpat drošības pēc plastmasas paplāksnes pametu starp plati un distanceri apakšā.

----------


## liene

Nu man tajā vietā kur skrūves sanāk zeme!

----------


## osscar

nu ok, lai tur ir tā masa, es gan tā nevienotu, bet lai nu paliek.  Testē barokli vispirms vienu pašu - nomēri abos plecos spriegumu.

----------


## liene

Pirmie mērijumi ir veikti, rezultāts:
Abos plecos V ir vienāds, tātad man tagad ir +-23.3V (ar virknē ieslēgtu 60W kvēlspuldzi, kura nedega vispār kad pieslēdzu pie tīkla. Varbūt tapēc ka ārā ļoti saulains laiks un neredzēju, ka kvēldiegs nedaudz spīd.)
Shēmā pēc kuras sākuma domāju taisīt ampu un attiecūgi pēc kuras sūtiju detaļas, barošana bija norādīta +-22V, vai man tagad nav jāmaina kādu komponenšu parametri, jo izmantošu nedaudz lielāku spriegumu? Datasheetā ir norādīts barošanas spriegums laikam līdz +-25V!
Vēl jautājums par sprieguma kritumu, kad būs pievienots pats amps? Cik liels tas varētu būt?
Un vēl vēlētos lai man kāds paskaidro kā voltāžu pēc tiltiņa un filtriem ietekmē tā kvēļspuldze, kas ieslēgta virknē ar tīklu?

----------


## liene

Vēl skatījos datasheetā grafiku: Pout vs Vsuply, un tur tās līknes izbeidzas pie 22V, man tālāk viņas ir jāvizualizē pašai (jo grafiks paliek lineārs) vai vienkārši lielāks spriegums par +-22V nav vēlams?

----------


## osscar

Jā iespējams, ka lielāka barošana nav vēlama  ::  bet spuldze nedega, jo maz kondensatori filtrā - nav liels strāvas patēriņš ieslēdzot.

----------


## liene

Bet ja es pievienošu to ampu, tad man nebūs kaukāds sprieguma kritums?

----------


## osscar

nevajadzētu būt lielam kritumam, jo miera strāva jau maza tai mikrenei, pilnā klapē gan nokritīsies nedaudz.

----------


## liene

Ko tad darīt? domāt kā samazināt to spriegumu vai taisīt ar +-23.3V?

----------


## habitbraker

Kameer tev nekas baroklim nav piesleegts, spuldze spriegumu neietekmee.
Un kas tev par mikreni?

----------


## liene

TDA2050V

----------


## habitbraker

nu visam vajadzeetu buut labi. Taa liidz ar absolūto maximumu. Kaada tev skalrunju pretestiiba?

----------


## liene

Nu vispār skaļruņi kas būtu paredzēti tieši šim ampam nav vispār.  ::  Bet mājās ir mūzikas centrs, kuram ir 6 omu tumbas un uz viņa esmu paredzējusi arī testēt šo ampu! Uzreiz jautājums: var vispār ar 6 omīgām?

----------


## habitbraker

Nu biski paarsniedz maksimaalo atlauto jaudu ar tiem 23V un 6 omiem.
Svariigi ir laba dzese un necensties uz pilnu klapi darbinaat

----------


## liene

nu radiators man ir un uz vinja pagaidām būs tikai viena kanāla mikroshēma pieskrūvēta. Varu jau dabūt arī 8 omu tumbas ja ļoti svarīgi tas!

----------


## defs

> Ko tad darīt? domāt kā samazināt to spriegumu vai taisīt ar +-23.3V?


 http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datashe ... ix6dpy.pdf  te rakstīts,ka +- 25V var lietot.

----------


## habitbraker

Paskaties safe operation area grafiku

----------


## liene

Jā es  jau to redzēju, bet tad mani samulsināja tās līknes. Ja taisīšu ar lielāķu barošanu nekā +-22V, tad man būs augsts THD vai arī pirmajam ampam tas nav būtiski?

----------


## liene

Nevaru atrast tādu grafiku!

----------


## osscar

Viss būs ok ar tavu ampu, vēl jo vairāk ja 8 omu skandas.  Tev tas trafs nav tik jaudīgs un gan jau pasēdīsies spriegums pie slodzes. Tu taču nekurināsi viņu pilnā klapē vizu laiku >? Bīstamība rodas pie zemas slodzes un liela barošanas sprieguma un liela ieejas signāla (skaļuma tātad).

----------


## liene

Cik ir jābūt optimālam ieejas signāļam?
Un ar ko es varu izolēt mikroshēmu no radiatora! Kad jaucu ārā to DVD, tad viņa čipi bija pieskrūvēti pie radiatora ar baltu smēru un caurspīdīgu plāksnīti, bet man viņa tikai viena palikusi un smērs(cik saprotu kautkāda termopasta) man nav!

----------


## defs

Tâs caurspïdïgas plaksnïtes ir tas izolators.Sm€re nodroina labâku siltumkontaktu.

----------


## liene

Jā nu tik daudz jau es zinu, bet galvenā jautājuma jēgi bija: vai ir kādas vieglākpieejamas alternatīvas?

----------


## liene

Bet kāpēc vispār ir nepieciešams izolēt to čipu, ja ar skrūvi viņš tāpat savienojas ar radiatoru?

----------


## habitbraker

Paskaties datasheet - korpuss ir savienots ar -V. Nekas jau nenotiks ja, neizoleesi, tikai pieduroties ar skalrunju vadu radiatoram var sanaakt slikti.

Sitaas ir labas http://web.argus.lv/shop/productinfo/MI ... windex.htm

par skruuvi http://web.argus.lv/shop/productinfo/NI ... windex.htm

----------


## osscar

skrūvei liek plastmasas"ieliktnīti"  - izolatoru un tās plastmasa šaibītes var atrast beigtos PC barokļos  ::

----------


## osscar

par izolatoriem - labākie skaitās caurspīdīgie vizlas + termopasta. sadzīves tehnikā bieži izmanto pelekos un baltos silikona izolatorus - tiem nelieto termopastu parasti. tad vēl ir labākie un eksotiskālie alu oksīds, berilijs un kaptona lenta  ::  daži ir indīgi un dārgi  ::  
Vizlu var ņemt lielāku un ar šķērēm piegriezt.

----------


## next

> Un ar ko es varu izolēt mikroshēmu no radiatora! Kad jaucu ārā to DVD, tad viņa čipi bija pieskrūvēti pie radiatora ar baltu smēru un caurspīdīgu plāksnīti, bet man viņa tikai viena palikusi un smērs(cik saprotu kautkāda termopasta) man nav!


 Termopastu tirgo visos datoru komponentu veikalos (vajadziiga pie procesora uzstaadiishanas vai nomainjas).

----------


## liene

Taisu argusā pasūtijumu, varbūt ir vēl kautkas , kas man būs vajadzīgs un par ko nevaru iedomāties, jo neesmu līdz tam tikusi. Lai varu visu sasūtīt vienā reizē un lai nebūtu pa liekam jāmaksā piegādes maksa. Tikai ja ir kas tāds, tad lūdzu atbildiet pēc iespējas ātrāk, jo līdz trijiem, ja sūtu, tad rīt jau ir klāt!

Komponentes man itkā ir visas, tas vairāk attiecas uz montāžu.

----------


## normundss

> Taisu argusā pasūtijumu, varbūt ir vēl kautkas , kas man būs vajadzīgs un par ko nevaru iedomāties, jo neesmu līdz tam tikusi. Lai varu visu sasūtīt vienā reizē un lai nebūtu pa liekam jāmaksā piegādes maksa. Tikai ja ir kas tāds, tad lūdzu atbildiet pēc iespējas ātrāk, jo līdz trijiem, ja sūtu, tad rīt jau ir klāt!
> 
> Komponentes man itkā ir visas, tas vairāk attiecas uz montāžu.


 Mikreņu montāžai vajag M3 skrūvi, uzgriezni (ja pašā radiatorā nav vītne), termopastu (ņem mazāko, pietiks daudzām reizēm). Ja mikrenes izolē no radiatora, vizlas plāksnītes un plastmasas izolatorus skrūvei - te jau bija linki.

Savienojot plates, man patīk likt 5mm skrūvējamos terminālblokus vismaz vienā vadu galā - daudz ērtāk atvienot un pievienot, piemēram barošanas bloku pie pastiprinātāja plates, nav katru reizi jālodē vadi no apakšas.  http://web.argus.lv/products/hwindex.htm?cat=W83AQ1

Manā topošajā čipampa baroklī tas izskatās tā:[attachment=0:1sfu1y1b]diodes1.jpg[/attachment:1sfu1y1b]

----------


## liene

Termopastu jau tiko nepirku vietējā veikalā(titan 1.5g).
plāksnītes un izolatorus pasūtiju argusā un terminālblokus arī jau biju atradusi, vienīgā nelaime, mana plate nav konstruēta tā, ka der virsū tie terminālbloki, jo iepriekš par to nebiju padomājusi, bet vieniniekus terminālblokus nekur nevarēju atrast. Tāpēc kā redzam manās ievietotajās bildēs izmantoju parastās baltās plastmasas klemmītes uzskrūvējot virsū ielodētam metāla stienītim.

----------


## osscar

tev ir katram kanālam savi drošinātāji - varēsi atvienot. ja nu vienīgi montāža grūtāka un pareiza garuma vads jāielodē. es esmu lodēto kontaktu piekritējs  ::

----------


## normundss

> tev ir katram kanālam savi drošinātāji - varēsi atvienot. ja nu vienīgi montāža grūtāka un pareiza garuma vads jāielodē. es esmu lodēto kontaktu piekritējs


 Ar atvienošanu es vairāk domāju nevis elektrisku atslēgšanu, bet izņemšanu ārā.  Ja grib kaut ko eksperimentēt un mainīt, tad terminālbloki ir dikti ērti.  Ja nē - nu tad gaumes lieta . Ar termināļiem reizēm var īsākus vadus likt - nav jānodrošina lai plati var apgriezt otrādi un tikt klāt ar lodāmuru.  Bet nu tās jau tādas izvirtības, ko pirmā pastiprinātāja konstruēšanā var neņemt vērā   ::  .  Labāk likt pietiekami garus vadus lai visam var viegli tikt klāt.

----------


## normundss

> Termopastu jau tiko nepirku vietējā veikalā(titan 1.5g).
> plāksnītes un izolatorus pasūtiju argusā un terminālblokus arī jau biju atradusi, vienīgā nelaime, mana plate nav konstruēta tā, ka der virsū tie terminālbloki, jo iepriekš par to nebiju padomājusi, bet vieniniekus terminālblokus nekur nevarēju atrast. Tāpēc kā redzam manās ievietotajās bildēs izmantoju parastās baltās plastmasas klemmītes uzskrūvējot virsū ielodētam metāla stienītim.


 Par to termopastu man ir zināmas šaubas.  Nekur nav teikts, ka šīs procesoru dzesētājiem paredzētās pastas nevada elektrību.  Vajag pārbaudīt pastas pretestību ar testeri uz mazas pilītes saliekot taustus iespējami tuvu kopā, bet tā lai nesaskaras. Ja neko nerāda, tad labi, bet ja rāda kādus kiloomus vai pat omus, tad rēķinies ka radiators nebūs izolēts.  Tad labāk nemaz nelikt to vizlas plāksnīti zem mikrenes, un izolēt pašu radiatoru no korpusa. Vai arī meklēt citu pastu.

----------


## liene

Ar termopastu laikam viss ok, nekādu pretestību neuzrādija!
Tā liekas, ka esmu visu samontējusi, tagad nagi niez slēgt iekšā, bet pirms tam pāris jautājumi:
Slēdzot iekšā pirmoreiz, man labāk izmantot topašu triku ar kvēlspuldzi, ja nu gadījumā īsais?
Un otrs jautājums: Man tagad pieejamas tikai tās 6 ohm tumbas 8 ohm vietā, to arī domāju slēgt klāt, tad skaidrs kā uz pilnu labāk īpaši neklausīties, bet kādam jābūt ienākošā signāla līmenem šajā gadījumā, lai man tur nekas nenodegtu?

 ::  Pavisam aizmirsu par potenciomatru! Man viņš jālodē virknē izejošajam signēlam? Man ir 100k potenciometrs - tāds derēs?

----------


## normundss

> Ar termopastu laikam viss ok, nekādu pretestību neuzrādija!
> Tā liekas, ka esmu visu samontējusi, tagad nagi niez slēgt iekšā, bet pirms tam pāris jautājumi:
> Slēdzot iekšā pirmoreiz, man labāk izmantot topašu triku ar kvēlspuldzi, ja nu gadījumā īsais?
> Un otrs jautājums: Man tagad pieejamas tikai tās 6 ohm tumbas 8 ohm vietā, to arī domāju slēgt klāt, tad skaidrs kā uz pilnu labāk īpaši neklausīties, bet kādam jābūt ienākošā signāla līmenem šajā gadījumā, lai man tur nekas nenodegtu?


 Nu labāk sākumā pamēģināt ar to pašu spuldzi.
Tev tak kaut kāds skaļuma regulators ir paredzēts visā tajā pasākumā? Nogriez sākumā uz klusāko, ieslēdz, ja nekas nekūp un skaļruņi neizdod aizdomīgas skaņas, tad griez skaļāk.  Tad kad skaļi griežot skaņa sāk krakšķēt, pļerkstēt vai citādi slikti uzvesties, tas nozīmē ka ir par skaļu.  Čips no pārslodzes nevarētu tik viegli nodegt, tur visādas  aizsardzības iebūvētas.

----------


## liene

Tur jau tas joks, ka to potenciometru aimirsu pavisam ielodēt!  ::  Tad man derēs 100k un vai man viņš jāielodē vienkārši virknē izejas signāļam?
Pārējais viss skaidrs!

----------


## normundss

> Pavisam aizmirsu par potenciomatru! Man viņš jālodē virknē izejošajam signēlam? Man ir 100k potenciometrs - tāds derēs?


 Ā, re kur arī skaļuma regulators   ::  . 100k ir vispār laikam bišķi par daudz , bet skanēt jau skanēs.  Tas nav jālodē virknē, un it sevišķi ne izejošajam signālam!  Vienu malējo izvadu slēdz pie ienākošā signāla zemes, otru malējo pie ienākošā signāla otra vada.  Vidējo kontaktu slēdz pie ampa ieejas. Tā kā te Volume Control slēgumā, vai drīzāk pēdējā slēgumā ar dubulto potenciomentru.

----------


## liene

Kautkā tāpat nav skaidrs.
Šādi?
http://foto2.inbox.lv/elchee/17-03-2011 ... ometrs.jpg

Ja es viņu šādi salēdzu, tad ķēde liekas nekur nav pārtraukta un viņš man tāpat skanēs uz pilnu jaudu?
Man potenciometram ir 6 izvadi, bet pagaidām ir tikai viens kanāls!

----------


## habitbraker

Tikai ne taa - padomaa, kas notiks, kad pocja izvads buus pie zemes  :: 

Pocis jaasleedz IEEJAA. Sleegums, kaa Normunda bildee 2. variants

----------


## liene

Tad ja esmu sapratusi pareizi, man sanāk šādi!

http://foto2.inbox.lv/elchee/17-03-2011 ... ometrs.jpg

Ja man ir 6 izvadi 3x2rindās, tad viena kanāla gadījumā uz mani attiecas viena no rindām?

----------


## osscar

ja.

----------


## liene

Kautkas nav tā kā jābūt liekas! Spuldzes kvēldiegs ieslēdzot ampu visu laiku spīd! Nav tā kā vajadzētu spīdēt 60W spuldzei, bet tāds dzeltens! Pirms biju pielikusi pašu ampu klāt, bet testēju tikai barokli, tad ieslēdzot tas kvēldiegs iespīdējās nedaudz( tā kā tagad deg visu laiku), bet tad nodzisa! Bet tagad deg visu laiku!
Tas nozīmē , ka kautkur ir īsais?

Drošinātāji visi veseli!

----------


## osscar

ja nesit drošinātājus ārā - paskaties vai baigi nekarst mikrenes  + nomērī līdzspriegumu izejā. Tas nedrīkst tur būt. nu ok +- 50mV var būt.

----------


## defs

Drošinatājam virknē vai ieslēgt multimetru un pamērīt patērēto strāvu.

----------


## liene

Kuram drošinātājam? Tīkla pusē? Ja tā tad tāpat kā slēdzu spuldzi, vēl jāieslēdz multimetrs?
Vienīgais man ir lētais multimetrs, kurš mēra maiņstrāvu līdz 200mA!
Kamēr tā spuldze ir klāt es varu darboties ar to ampu un mērīt ko man vajag un nekas sliks nenotiks?

----------


## osscar

nē ar tādu nemēri. nokūpināsi viņu. ar visu spuldzi virknē paskaties, ko izejas rāda. tur nedrīkst būt lidzspriegums. tā spuldze ierobežo strāvu. cik W spuldze ? skaļruņus nevieno klāt, ieejā nekādu signālu nepadod. ar testeri pārbaudīji vai mikrenes korpuss nav uz īso ar radiatoru ?

----------


## defs

Nē,es biju domājis sekundārajā pusē.Tev vajag multimetru,ar kuru mēra līdzstrāvu,reku jau nepieciešams atkal.

----------


## liene

Tulīt pārbaudīšu izeju un mikreni! Un lai nemērītu līdztrāvi sekunārajā pusē, man jāpārsprauž multimetra sarkanais tausts otrajā sarkanājā caurumā?

----------


## defs

Noteikti jāpārsprauž.Nezinu,kāds Tev tur ir...parasti ir uz mA viens caurums,uz A otrs.Trešais ir omiem un voltiem..Kop€jais paliek vecajâ vietâ.

----------


## liene

Man ir viens melns un divi sarkani! viens sarkanais ir VohmmA un otrs ir līdz 10A līdztrāva!
Mikrene nav uz īso ar korpusu, bet izejā ir apmēram 10V! Tas laikam ir ļoti slikti!

----------


## defs

10v tas nav nemaz labi.  ::  pârbaudi montâʒu,vai kaut kas nav kopâ.Nepaarkarseeji mikreni lodeejot?

----------


## defs

Un vel-vai meeri attiecibaa pret nulles punktu,kur savienojas baroshanas kondensaatori kopaa?

----------


## liene

Itkā lodējot speciāli piedomāju, lai nepārkarsētu to mikreti. Cik viegli viņu ir pārkarsēt? 
Nesapratu defa pēdējo komentāru!? 
Es mērot iebāzu testera taustus tur kur jāliek tumbas vadus un tur arī man parādija tos 10V!
Viss tas izskatās tā:
http://foto1.inbox.lv/elchee/17-03-2011 ... 09-013.jpg

----------


## defs

Es gribeju teikt,ka multimetra "-" galu neliek pie baroshanas "-".

----------


## liene

Atradu laikam kļūdu! Es barošanas kondensatoriem abus - izvadus esmu pielodējusi uz zemi! Tas varētu būt iemesls visam šim? Un ja jā tad kādas varētu būt sekas? Vai būs līdzēts ar to kā vienkārši pielodēšu viņu pareizi vaI arī vēl kas būs nosvilis?

----------


## defs

pielodee pareizi,tad domaasim taalaak.viena ideja jau ir-jaameera spriegums uz mikrenes 2 kontakta,bet to veelaak...

----------


## liene

Labi, jaukšu ārā!
Tik pirmstam jautājums vai uz kondensatoriem nevar būt uzkrājusies strāva, ka lodējot nedabūju pa pirkstiem?!  ::

----------


## defs

pieliec multimetru-tad redzeesi.patiesibaa es no 20 voltiem nebaidos,varbuut kaads juutiigaaks vai kaa...

----------


## defs

vel,ja iespejams,iesaku lietot dazadas kraasas vadus-vieglaak saprast kas un kaa.jo tagad daudz nevajag,lai sajauktu polaritaati,piemeram.

----------


## liene

Pārlodēju kondensatoru, tagad rezultāts vēl interesantāks!
Testeris stāv uzslēgts uz līdzsprieguma mērīšanu un ir iesprausts izejā:
Kad iespraužu kontaktā dakšū (pastiprinātāja slēdzis ir izslēgts), parādās 8.5V spriegums izejā! Kad ieslēdzu slēdzi, izejā parādās lēv lielāks spriegums, kas uzkāpj līdz 20V un tad testerī parādās tikai 1, jo laikam man ir uzgriests uz 20V. Kad izrauju no kontakta dakšu izejā spriegums samazinās līdz -0.25V!

Vel pirmstam biju ieslēgusi netīšām testeri pīkstuļa režīmā. Iebāžot kontaktā dakšu testeris īsi iepīkstas, bet izraujot dašu, testeris iepīkstas ar garāku pīkstienu!


BET SPULDZE VAIRS NESPID!

----------


## defs

Tagad taa.Multimetra vadu,kas uz gnd tur atstaaj un meeri lidzspriegumu uz mikrenes 2 kontaktu.Ja tur ir spriegums,tad mikrene "chau". 2 kontakts ir negatiivaa atgriezeniskaa saite. Ja uz to ir 0V,tad varbuut nav kontakts ar to pretestibu,kas naak no izejas.Sho visu meera,kad pastuzis ieslegts.Jaastraadaa uzmaniigi,lai kaut ko nesashauj kopaa.Spuldzes nespiideeshana liecina,ka nav nekaadu totaalu iisleegumu-tas jau labaak.To pretestiibu vajag paarmeeriit,vai nav obrivs -pie atsleegta sprieguma.Vieninieks multimetraa liecina,ka tiek paarsniegts diapazons,tad jaasleedz uz lielaaku.

----------


## normundss

> Pārlodēju kondensatoru, tagad rezultāts vēl interesantāks!
> Testeris stāv uzslēgts uz līdzsprieguma mērīšanu un ir iesprausts izejā:
> Kad iespraužu kontaktā dakšū (pastiprinātāja slēdzis ir izslēgts), parādās 8.5V spriegums izejā! Kad ieslēdzu slēdzi, izejā parādās lēv lielāks spriegums, kas uzkāpj līdz 20V un tad testerī parādās tikai 1, jo laikam man ir uzgriests uz 20V. Kad izrauju no kontakta dakšu izejā spriegums samazinās līdz -0.25V!
> 
> Vel pirmstam biju ieslēgusi netīšām testeri pīkstuļa režīmā. Iebāžot kontaktā dakšu testeris īsi iepīkstas, bet izraujot dašu, testeris iepīkstas ar garāku pīkstienu!
> 
> 
> BET SPULDZE VAIRS NESPID!


 Ja Tev elektrolītiskais kondensators barošanas blokā bija pieslēgts pretējā polaritātē, visticamāk ka tas ir pilnīgi vai daļēji beigts.  Labāk nomainīt. 
Man liekas ļoti aizdomīgi, ka shēmā parādās kaut kādi spriegumi ja tā iesprausta tīklā ar izslēgtu slēdzi.  Ja tur ir kaut kādas noplūdes no 220V, ar to vajadzētu vispirms tikt skaidrībā, citādi tas pasākums varētu būt arī bīstams.

Iespraud pastiprinātāju tīklā, bet slēdzi izslēdz - tā lai ir tie 8.5V izejā.  Ar testeri pamēri maiņspriegumu (V) uz transformatora tinumiem - gan uz primārā, gan uz sekundārajiem.  Primāro mēri uzmanīgi, pirkstus nebāz - tur var būt 220V fāze pieslēgta arī ja slēdzis ir izslēgts.  Uz visiem tinumiem jābūt 0V. Tad pieliec testera vienu taustu pie GND, otru pie katra transformatora izvada pēc kārtas (ar primāro uzmanīgi!). Uz sekundārajiem arī visur jābūt nullei, starp primāro un zemi var būt vai nu 0 vai 220V, atkarībā vai slēdzis ir ielicies nulles vai fāzes vadā.  

Iespraud kontakdakšu rozetē otrādi, pamēri vai izejā joprojām tie 8V rādās.

----------


## defs

"Man liekas ļoti aizdomīgi, ka shēmā parādās kaut kādi spriegumi ja tā iesprausta tīklā ar izslēgtu slēdzi"

-muzigais dzineeja saacis darboties   ::  .Ja nopietni,tad gan jau kaads kondikis nebija vel izlaadeejies.
Jaameera spriegumi.Kad iesleegts,tad jabuut uz mikrenes 3 gala -23; 5 gala +23.Talak skalums nost.Meram uz 1 gala=0v, 2 gala=0v.Ja kaut kas atshkiras,tad izejaa bus spriegums.Ja visur pareizi un ir  un izejaa raada spriegumu,tad mikrene beigta.
  Es ar shitaadu esmu taisijis.man lielaakaa probleema bija,ka paraadijaas kaut kaads fons,jo laikam nebija gnd pareizaa vietaa pielikts.Bet citaadi shitie straadaa.

----------


## liene

Tad nu tā:
Izslēgts slēdzis:
Sekundārais tinums pirs tilta - 8.5VAC
1.k. - 0.2VDC
2.k. - 0.01V
3.k. - -9.76V
4.k. - 8.5V
5.k. - +9.76V

Ieslēgts slēdzis:
1.k. - 0.13V
2.k. - 0
3.k. - -22.4V
4.k. - 21.2V
5.k. - +22.4V

No tā varu secināt, ka mikrene ir metama (labi, ka man ir vēļviena), bet nevaru saprast, kapēc pie izslēgta slēdža sekundārajā tinumā parādās tie 8.5V, bet kad slēdzi ieslēdz viss normāli 16.7V(vispār jau man sekundārais tinums uz trafa ir norādīts 15V, bet nezkapēc tur nāk ārā 16.7V)

Un vēl, jā tas bija elektrolītiskais kond. kuram bija sajauktas polaritātes, bet es jau pati sapratu, ka jāieliek jauns!

----------


## M_J

Par darba drošību. Pretēji pieslēgti elektrolīti mēdz uzsprāgt. Pašam ir gadījies. Paldies Dievam bez sekām, bet varēja būt visādi. Laimīgā kārtā brīdi pirms sprādziena biju aizgriezies.

----------


## normundss

> Tad nu tā:
> Izslēgts slēdzis:
> Sekundārais tinums pirs tilta - 8.5VAC
> 1.k. - 0.2VDC
> 2.k. - 0.01V
> 3.k. - -9.76V
> 4.k. - 8.5V
> 5.k. - +9.76V
> 
> ...


 8,5V AC transformatora izejā ar izslēgtu slēdzi man likās tik īpatnēji, ka izvilku savu lēto testeri un pamēģināju VAC režīmā pamērīt pāris baterijas.  Tad nu lūk, ja mēra "pareizā" polaritātē (sarkanais vads pie +), tad testeris rāda 2x lielāku VAC nekā reālais VDC. Uz pusizlādētu plakano bateriju rāda kā reiz mistiskos 8.5V  ::  . Ja mēra ar melno vadu pie +, tad rāda 0.  Tā ka varētu būt ka 8.5VAC īstenībā ir kādi 4.2 VDC.  Pamēģini VAC režīmā samainīt vietām testera taustus - ja pretēji rāda 0, tad droši vien Tev ir tāpat.
Kaut gan DC uz trafa sekundārā tinuma ir arī diezgan dīvaini, kondiķim tur būtu ātri jāizlādējas.  Tu tos 8.5VAC mērīji kā tieši?  Ar vienu taustu pie viena tinuma izvada un otru taustu pie otra izvada? Vai starp tinumu un zemi?

Drošības pēc tomēr vēlreiz pārbaudi, vai tas spriegums ar izslēgtu slēdzi tiešām parādās un pazūd spraužot kontaktu rozetē iekšā/ārā.  Ja spriegums tur visu laiku stāv un lēnām krītas, tad tas tiešām būs no neizlādēta kondensatora un nav ko iespringt.  Bet ja tas parādās/pazūd iespraužot/izraujot tīkla rozeti, tad ir kaut kādas ziepes.

----------


## liene

To sekundārā tinuma VAC es mēriju liekot sarkano pie 15V un melno pie tinuma viduspunkta! Samainot taustus vietām tieši tas pats. Izraujot dakšu no rozetes spriegums uzreiz pazūd, iebāžot atpakaļ, uzreiz parādās!

Vai tā varētu būt, ka tad kad slēdzis man ir izslēgts, tad man rāda pusi no sprieguma, ko dod ārā sekundārais tinums, bet kad ieslēdz slēdzi tad rāda pilnu spriegumu?

----------


## normundss

> To sekundārā tinuma VAC es mēriju liekot sarkano pie 15V un melno pie tinuma viduspunkta! Samainot taustus vietām tieši tas pats. Izraujot dakšu no rozetes spriegums uzreiz pazūd, iebāžot atpakaļ, uzreiz parādās!
> 
> Vai tā varētu būt, ka tad kad slēdzis man ir izslēgts, tad man rāda pusi no sprieguma, ko dod ārā sekundārais tinums, bet kad ieslēdz slēdzi tad rāda pilnu spriegumu?


 Ar izslēgtu slēdzi vajadzētu būt nullei.  Pamēģini izlodēt to kondensatoru kas paralēli slēdzim pielodēts.  Pirms ķeries tur klāt, izrauj dakšu no rozetes un ieslēdz slēdzi lai salaistu to kondensatoru uz īso un izlādētu.
Iespējams, ka tas nav saistīts ar pastiprinātāja nestrādāšanu, bet labāk tikt ar šo brīnumu skaidrībā drošības dēļ - ja nu tiešām kaut kur ir bojāta izolācija.  

Vai Tev rozete ir ar zemējumu, un vai korpuss tam ir pieslēgts?

----------


## liene

Rozete(pagarinātājs) ir ar zemējumu, bet šķiet, ka sienā ir tikai divi vadi!

----------


## liene

Izlodēju to dzelteno kondensatoru un pazuda tas dīvainais spriegums!  ::  Tagad ar izslēgtu slēdzi uz sekundārā tinuma ir 0 VAC un ieslēdzot slēdzi ir 16.7V (tā kā jābūt).

Ko tagad? pārlodēt to mikreni un skatīties kas notiek?

Pārbaudīju arī izejā ar izslēgtu slēdzi vairs nav mistiskie 8.5V, bet ar ieslēgtu gan ir pilns pulkstenis!  ::

----------


## normundss

> Izlodēju to dzelteno kondensatoru un pazuda tas dīvainais spriegums!  Tagad ar izslēgtu slēdzi uz sekundārā tinuma ir 0 VAC un ieslēdzot slēdzi ir 16.7V (tā kā jābūt).
> 
> Ko tagad? pārlodēt to mikreni un skatīties kas notiek?
> 
> Pārbaudīju arī izejā ar izslēgtu slēdzi vairs nav mistiskie 8.5V, bet ar ieslēgtu gan ir pilns pulkstenis!


 Nu labi , ar to tad skaidrs. Tas dzeltenais C bija par lielu šai shēmai un tur plūda cauri pietiekami liela strāva, lai pa pusei iekurbulētu to pasākumu arī ar izslēgtu slēdzi.  Dažās bildēs ko esmu redzējis, slēdzim paralēli liek kādus 0,01uF, intereses pēc cik tam dzeltenajam ir kapacitāte?

Par pārējo - salīdzini vēlreiz plati ar shēmu, pārbaudi vai nav kāda kļūda.  Pārbaudi vai nav starp celiņiem alva, kādreiz varbūt tāds sīks "matiņš" ko nemaz nevar uzreiz pamanīt.  Labāk ar kādu nazi vai skrūvgriezi izbraukt starp celiņiem.  Ja joprojām nekas nemainās, tad laikam jāmaina mikrene.

----------


## liene

Tam dzeltanajam bija 0.1uf!

----------


## liene

Tas nekas ja man barošanas kondensatori(elektrolitiskie) 220uf vietā ir 1000uf?

Un barošanas kondensatori (nepolārie) nevis 100uf, bet 150uf?

----------


## habitbraker

Baroshanas C mieriigi var buut lielaaki. Pat labaak  :: 
bet kas tie par 100uf nepolaarajiem ??

----------


## liene

Sorry sajaucu: 100nf vietā 150nf (shēmā C4, C7)!

----------


## habitbraker

Nekas! Bet kaa progress?

----------


## liene

Nu mikreni pārlodēju, jāliek tik kopā un jāskatās kas būs tagad, tikai vēl negribēju likt kopā nezinot par tiem kondensatoriem, lai pa liekam atkal nebūtu jājauc vaļā, bet ja tas  nekas, tad tulīt salikšu un tad jau redzēs...  ::

----------


## liene

Visu saskrūvēju! Pieslēdzu pie tīkla. Spuldze nespīd(tikai tad kad ieslēdz slēdzi). Iebāzu izejā taustus: kad ieslēdz pogu, tad kaukāds -0.01V parādās, bet kad izslēdz, tad 0.6VDC, bet krītas!
Vai varu slēgt klāt signālu, vai vēl kautkas jāpārbauda?
Vēl jautājums par spuldzi: vai man viņa vēl jātur klāt vai arī varu ņemt nost?

----------


## habitbraker

Izklausaas, ka viss labi.
Meegjini, taa lai var aatri atvienot skaļrunjus, ja kautkas ne taa skan.

----------


## liene

Ko darīt ar to spuldzi?
Un es sākumā testēšu viņu no datora, tad kādam jābūt skaļu līmenim datorā?

----------


## habitbraker

Nu nonjem to spuldzi un tad paarbaudi DC izejaa (bez skaļrunja)
Ja ir zem 100mV Tad ar spuldzi piesleegtu, sleedz klaat skalrunjus, bet negriez paaraak skalji (kropljos)
Paklausies, vai nav kautkaadas diivainas skanjas(skaljs 100hz fons utt)  un vai skan normaali, ja mazs volume liimenis.
ja viss labi, tad vieno to spuldzi nost.

----------


## habitbraker

Datoraa saac ar 0 volume

----------


## liene

Viss skan   ::  
Tik potenciometrs man strādā otrādi, skaļāk paliek no labās uz kreiso griežot! Nekādu fonu nedzirdēju! datorā pakāpeniski palielināju līdz 50% (winampā). Kā lai vispār zinu, cik daudz es varu griezt datorā, cik ampā un kāda man vispār tā skaņa sanākusi?

----------


## arnis

Pocim vadus otraadi jaa-apmet
cik skalji ? tipiskas datora iebuuveetaas skanjas kartes out ~100mV, ne vairaak. TIkai krutaakaam karteem ir pie 500-1V....Liidz ar ko--- kompii liidz galam bez probaam
to cik uz ampa--atkariigs no taam tumbaam, kas galaa piesleegts  ::

----------


## liene

Tās pašas 6 omīdās 160W 82dB tumbas (jeb tumba, jo man pagaidām ir tikai viens kanāls), kurām mēriju to jaudu tad, un man kad sāka čarkstēt tad lielākais rādijums bija 24W!
Pamēģināšu kā skan uz 100% un pielikšu testeri pie izejas, redzēs ko rāda?!

----------


## liene

Uzgiezu datorā uz pilnu, tad lēnām arī ampu varēju mierīgi aizgriezt līdz galam! skan labāk caur manu ampu ar vienu tumbu, nekā tas muzikas centrs ar abām!
Tikai biju arī iebāzusi testeri izejā un liekākais ko parādija bija 3V!?
Kādu minūti uz pilnu paklausījos un pēc tam mikrene tāda silta tikai bija!

----------


## habitbraker

Izejas liimeni ar muuziku un parasto testeri nenomeeriisi.
Var meegjinaat ar kaadu signaala generatorsoftu uzgenereet 100hz un tad AC reziimaa pameeriit.

Bet ja skan pietiekami skalji un uz max nekropljo uz ausi tad viss ir labi
Un ja veel labaak skan tad vispaar apsveicu!

----------


## liene

Paldies un paldies visiem, kuri man palīdzēja!  ::

----------


## defs

Jaa,pievienojos apsveikumiem.Tagad jaaliek klaat otrs kanaals,lai ir stereo.Veel vienu mikreni vajag.

----------


## liene

Zinu, bija jau bet laikam tā ir nodegusi! Jāsūta no argusa - 0.60ls  mikrene + 3.5 piegāde!  ::

----------


## defs

> Zinu, bija jau bet laikam tā ir nodegusi! Jāsūta no argusa - 0.60ls  mikrene + 3.5 piegāde!


 Un ari visadas pretestiibas,kondensaatorus.Konozaalee nepietiks kraajumu citaam vajadziibaam.

----------


## ivog

Apsveikumi arī no manis  ::  Lai šis projekts iedvesmo tālākiem darbiem!

----------


## Jurkins

Nu, kā saka, uz to ir jāiedzer! Un tagad, kad pirmais solis ir sperts, valadzētu spert nākamo - saprast, kā tas čipamps strādā. Eh, žēl, ka Kaspicha nav mūsu vidū  :: 

p.s. Es, palasot šo tēmu, nesapratu, kur radās kondensators paralēli slēdzim. Un, Liene, kad taisīsi nākamo projektu, protams, ja tas ir iespējams, neslēdz visas plates vienu otrai galā uzreiz. Vispirms barošanas bloku. Ja strādā tukšgaitā - labi, pieslēdzam rezistīvu slodzi, ja strādā - super. Un tad slēdzam klāt pašu "devaisu".

----------


## liene

Es jau tā arī darīju.No sākuma salodēju barošanas bloku, tad samēriju spriegumus un tad tikai lodēju un pievienoju pašu ampu!
Gribētos redzēt kā izskatās vizuāļi, tas kas nāk ārā no izejas, bet vai tas vispār ir iespējams bez oscilogŗāfa?!

----------


## defs

> Nu, kā saka, uz to ir jāiedzer! Un tagad, kad pirmais solis ir sperts, valadzētu spert nākamo - saprast, kā tas čipamps strādā. Eh, žēl, ka Kaspicha nav mūsu vidū ...


  Alkohols nekas labs nav. Un tagad forumā tonis vismaz normāls.Teikšu godīgi-negribas neko rakstīt,ka viens tev visu laiku bļauj virsū "FAIL",it ka mēs visi būtu idiotu bars  ::  Labi,lai paliek...

----------


## karloslv

Vēl mazais padoms - pirms slēgt kaut ko pie barošanas bloka pa tiešo, ir vērts pieslēgt caur pāris omu rezistoru, un pamērīt strāvu. Rezistors neļaus visam nokūpēt, ja shēmā kaut kur ir kļūda. Bet to jau iemācās tikai tad, kad nokurinātas vairākas shēmas  :: 

Un - iedzert var arī sulu. Nekur netika minēts alkohols  ::

----------


## liene

Vaitad manā gadījumā šī rezistora vietā man nekalpoja 60W spuldze? Jeb tas rezistors neļautu nokūpēt tieši mikrenei?

----------


## Jurkins

Ja barošanas bloks bija pārbaudīts viens pats un pareizi pieslēgts pašam pastūzim, tad es īsti neredzu iemeslu mikrenes nodegšanai. Varbūt tomēr pirms pārlodēšanas kaut kur uz plates bija īsais? Uz tādām domām uzvedina 0V uz invertējošās ieejas. Es pats gan nekad neesmu aizrāvies ar čipampiem, bet vienīgajā reizē es ņirgājos par 7294 tā, ka jau sāka bail no visu pusvadītāju dieviņa dusmām, bet nodedzināt man viņu neizdevās.
Bet man tomēr interesanti, kur uzradās kondiķis paralēli slēdzim.

----------


## habitbraker

Tas kondikjis varbuut noder izsleegsanas briidii, lai nelec dzirksteles. Bet nu Sajaa gadiijumaa jaudas nav tik lielas.
Un kapeec uz inverteejoshaas ieejas nevar buut 0, ja + ieejaa arii ir o?

----------


## Jurkins

> Tas kondikjis varbuut noder izsleegsanas briidii, lai nelec dzirksteles. Bet nu Sajaa gadiijumaa jaudas nav tik lielas.
> Un kapeec uz inverteejoshaas ieejas nevar buut 0, ja + ieejaa arii ir o?


 1. Un Tevi ne brīdi nemulsina fakts, ka pie izslēgta slēdža aparāts nav atsaistīts no tīkla?
2. Sevišķi, ja izejā ir gandrīz barošanas spriegums un neinv. ir 0,13V (vot to gan nezinu, kāpēc). Bet tipisks variants - inv izeja nejauši iezemēta, atgriezeniskā saite nestrādā, Ku = HVZ ci decibelu (skat. datašītu). Rezultāts - izejā vai nu + vai - maksimālais, cik nu tai mikrenei var būt atkarībā no shēmtehnikas.

----------


## tornislv

> Alkohols nekas labs nav. Un tagad forumā tonis vismaz normāls.Teikšu godīgi-negribas neko rakstīt,ka viens tev visu laiku bļauj virsū "FAIL",it ka mēs visi būtu idiotu bars  Labi,lai paliek...


 FAIL!!!!   ::

----------


## normundss

> 1. Un Tevi ne brīdi nemulsina fakts, ka pie izslēgta slēdža aparāts nav atsaistīts no tīkla?


 Nu tie kondiķi uz slēdžiem rūpnieciski ražotos verķos mēdz būt regulāri, šeit arī kā es saprotu tas bija oriģinālajā donoraparātā.  Arī datašītos/appnotēs ir manīti. 
Bet nu tas ka "izslēgtā" veidā stāv puse no barošanas sprieguma gan man neliekas labi. Tāpēc intereses pēc paeksperimentēju ar sava topošā čipampa barokli, pieliekot paralēli slēdzim 0,1uF un 0,01uF (X2 klases).  

Tad nu lūk, caur 0,1uF un TPP307 trafa primāro tinumu strāva bija 6,5mA (tieši mērot).  Pietiekami nopietni.  Ar 0,01uF strāva bija ap 0,65mA - proporcionāli tātad. 
Uz sekundārajiem tinumiem 20V slēgumā: ar 0,1uF - 1,3VAC, ar 0,01uF - 0,13VAC.  Uz barošanas kondiķiem, kam paralēli 2,7k rezistors: ar 0,1uF - 1,3VDC, ar 0,01uF - ap 50mV.  Pieslēdzot barošanas blokam 1 Oma rezistoru slodzei, strāva caur to bija 28,5mA (ar 0,1uF uz slēdža).

Mans secinājums - ja dikti gribas slēdzi taupīt, šāda tipa konstrukcijās es liktu ne vairāk par 0,01uF.

----------


## habitbraker

> 1. Un Tevi ne brīdi nemulsina fakts, ka pie izslēgta slēdža aparāts nav atsaistīts no tīkla?
> 2. Sevišķi, ja izejā ir gandrīz barošanas spriegums un neinv. ir 0,13V (vot to gan nezinu, kāpēc). Bet tipisks variants - inv izeja nejauši iezemēta, atgriezeniskā saite nestrādā, Ku = HVZ ci decibelu (skat. datašītu). Rezultāts - izejā vai nu + vai - maksimālais, cik nu tai mikrenei var būt atkarībā no shēmtehnikas.


 1. Vaitad trafs neatsaista no tiikla??
2. Nu ja uz (-) ir 0 un izejaa ir spriegums, tad vareetu buut iisais. Bet es domaaju taa -ja viss kaartiibaa,( +)ieeja =0, tad tachu (-) ar jaabuut 0. 
Cik es sapratu nekaadi iisie nebija - peec mikrenes nomainjas viss aizgaaja

----------


## karloslv

> Vaitad manā gadījumā šī rezistora vietā man nekalpoja 60W spuldze? Jeb tas rezistors neļautu nokūpēt tieši mikrenei?


 Ai, es vienkārši pavirši lasīju jūsu 13 lappušu garo diskusiju  ::  Atceros tagad, ka Kaspich laikam sākumā ko tādu paredzēja un tāpēc arī ieteica to visu darīt caur spuldzi. Spuldze šajā gadījumā ir ērti pa rokai pieejams jaudīgs rezistors. So - nevermind un veiksmi tālākajā konstruēšanā!

----------


## Jurkins

Nu ja, pārlodējot mikreni, iespējams, pazuda nejaušais īsais. Es nesaku, ka tā 100% bija, bet spriegumi par to liecina.
 ::  Nē, veči, nu kāda te runa par taupīšanu. Jautājums ir - kāda velna pēc to kondiķi tur vispār vajag? Kā viņš aizsargā slēdzi maiņstrāvas ķēdē? Kas ļauns notiks, ja viņa tur nebūs? Ja liekam kādu detaļu shēmā, tad jābūt pamatojumam, kāpēc viņu tur vajag. Pamatojums  - tā dara "autoritāte" īsti nav pamatojums.

----------


## habitbraker

neesmu taadus C licis nekad un nekas slikts nav noticis.
bet nu pamatojums varbuut ir tas, ka no atsleedzot induktiivu slodzi (izteiktaak zero crossing briidii) Induceejas lieli spriegumi. C padara to lietu nedaudz maigaaku.

----------


## normundss

> Nu ja, pārlodējot mikreni, iespējams, pazuda nejaušais īsais. Es nesaku, ka tā 100% bija, bet spriegumi par to liecina.
>  Nē, veči, nu kāda te runa par taupīšanu. Jautājums ir - kāda velna pēc to kondiķi tur vispār vajag? Kā viņš aizsargā slēdzi maiņstrāvas ķēdē? Kas ļauns notiks, ja viņa tur nebūs? Ja liekam kādu detaļu shēmā, tad jābūt pamatojumam, kāpēc viņu tur vajag. Pamatojums  - tā dara "autoritāte" īsti nav pamatojums.


 Tas lai slēdža kontakti mazāk apdegtu = slēdža taupīšana, mazāk garantijas remontu. Es ar neesmu nekad licis tāpēc biju drusku pārsteigts ka caur to C tik daudz strāvas lien cauri un nolēmu paeksperimentēt   ::  .

Un vispār audio aparatūra jātur vienmēr nedaudz ieslēgtā uzsildītā stāvoklī lai labāk skan  ::   ::

----------


## osscar

Man ar liekas, ka tā mikrene nevar tā vienkārši nosvilt, ja nav deguma smakas un drošinātāji nav izšauti.

----------


## liene

Tad iespējams, ka man tā mikrene vēl ir vesala?

----------


## normundss

> Tad iespējams, ka man tā mikrene vēl ir vesala?


 Jā, tāpēc es Tev pirmīt ieteicu uzmanīgi pārbaudīt vai starp celiņiem kaut kur nav alva gadījusies, un izkasīt starpas ar nazi/skrūvgriezi/īlenu. Ja tā neizdarīji, tad labāk nesteidz vēl pirkt jaunu mikreni.

----------


## liene

Es tā izdarīju, bet arī uzreiz ieliku jauno mikreni!

----------


## Zigis

Nu salodē pagaidām otru kanālu ar veco mikreni, slēdz iekšā kā parasti, caur lampu.
Varbūt aizies, ja ne, un simptomi tie paši, atliks tik mikreni apmainīt.

Citu neko - kondiķus, rezistorus beigtā mikrene(ja beigta) tāpat nesabojās un pus darbs būs padarīts.

----------


## liene

Sveiki! Salodēju otru kanālu ar veco mikreni un pieslēdzu pie tīkla! Izejā sprieguma nav, viss it kā kārtībā, tad pieliku tumbu un ieslēdzu: potenciometrs stāvēja nogriezts līdz nullei(man ir otrādi, jo pielodēju pie potenciometra otrādi malējos izvadus!), Kad pagriež skaļāk sāk skanēt (tātad mikrene laikam vesala), bet kad turpina griezt skaļāk, tad  paliek galīgi kluss, tā ka gandrīz vispār nevar dzirdēt un vienalga cik daudz griež. Skaņu var dzirdēt, tikai pašā sākumā kad sāk griezt potenciometru!?
Tā varētu būt mikrenes vaina vai varbūt šoreiz pielodēju pie potenciometra pareizi malējos izvadu un tagad man viņi sanāk tākā krusteniski?  ::  Bet pārspraudu vadus pirmajā kanālā un tas skan labi! 

???

----------


## defs

Tad jau izklausās pēc potenciometra.Vari uzslēgt multimetru un Kiloomiem un tad mērīt potenciomtru,kad groza-kas notiek.
 Paga,otrs kanāls skan ar to pasu potenciometru?

----------


## liene

Jā otrs kanāls skan ar to pašu potenciometru!
Ės tiko rakstot  laikam sapratu, kas par vainu: Es zemi pielodēju potenciometram pa vidu!  :: 
Tas tad drošvien arī būs iemesls, jo atram kanālam viss ir pareizi, es nezkapēc liekot klāt otru kanālu biju iedomājusies, ka zeme bija pa vidu...    ::

----------


## liene

Kautkas tāpat nav kārtībā! Salodēju pareizi vadus tam potenciometram, bet razultāts tas pats, tikai vairāk ir tie brīži(griežot potenc.) kad tas amps skan. Un skaļuma pieaugums nav vienmērīgs, bet tāds tākā ar bedrēm, tad klusāk tad skaļāk - īsi pirms galējā stāvokļa palieks visskaļākais, bet galējā stāvoklī pilnīgs klusums! Pieminēšu vēl, ka ar otru kanālu viss ir kārtībā!
Varbūt kautkur vadiņi pie potenciometra skaras kopā? Tas verētu būt iemesls?

----------


## defs

Pirmaja brīdī nāk prātā,ka potenciometri nav vienādi.Joka pēc pievieno jocigo kanalu pie tā potenciometra,kas darbojas pareizi.Tas ir-abas ieejas uz normālo potenciometru.Būs mono skaņa,bet tad jābūt abiem kanāliem vienādi.Ja ir vienādi,tad vajag vēl vienu tādu pašu potenciometru,kāds pirmajam kanālam.

----------


## liene

Kauns jua teikt, bet biju atkal pielodējusi zemi pie vidus  :: 
Tagad tiešām ir pareizi un viss iet, ir abi ejoši kanāli!  :: 

Vienīgais, kad uzgriež kandrīz uz pilnu, tad sāk kvēlot tā spuldze! Tas ir slikti vai tam tā ir jābūt, jo tad plūst lielāka strāva?

Gala "produkts"  :: 
http://foto2.inbox.lv/elchee/21-03-2011/TDA2050V.jpg

----------


## defs

Patēriņš lielaks-tāpēc kvelo.Tagad jau spuldzi var ņemt nost.Tā bija domāta iesākumā-ja gadijumā kāds īsais,tad samazina strāvu,lai varbūt kaut kas nenosvilst.Pa sliktu nav drošinātājs arī primārajā ķēdē   ::

----------


## defs

p.s. apsveicu ar uzvaru! Es nebūtu licis skrūvējamus savienojumus,es ar lodāmuru visu   ::

----------


## Jurkins

Apsveicu ar pirmo konstrukciju! Nav par ko kaunēties! Tas ir sīkums salīdzinot ar to, ka diožu tiltā (krievu 2D203 pie 220) salodē diodes pa apli un apmēram 15 reizes izbliež korķus (vēl tagad nesaprotu, kā tās diodes izdzīvoja, laikam drātiņa korķos bija tieva).  ::

----------


## defs

Man bija kādi 10-11 gadi,kad es diodes vienoju aplī aiz trafa,gribēju radio nobarot   :: 
Jo man likās,ka vienot tiltā ir nepareizi-strāva saskries čupā,viņai nebūs,kur sprukt un tad būs slikti   ::

----------


## Isegrim

> (krievu 2D203 pie 220) salodē diodes pa apli un apmēram 15 reizes izbliež korķus (vēl tagad nesaprotu, kā tās diodes izdzīvoja, laikam drātiņa korķos bija tieva).


 Vienkārši - sovjetu militāristu diodes ir labas! Joprojām brūķēju 2D213 (50 A impulsā!) un nekādus Ķīnā kruķītus sūdus negribu redzēt.

----------


## liene

Vai šāds varētu būt minimālais THD standarta skņas kartei? Vēlos nomērīt THD savam pastiprinātājam!

----------


## ansius

ar integrēto skaņas karti neko nenomērīsi - pa cēneri var nopirkt SB Live karti ar ko 48KHz darbinot jau ir iespējams arī ko tiešām nomērīt.

----------


## liene

Pa 10ls tu domā lietotu vai jaunu? Kur? Un ja man būs tāda karte, tad es viņā varu pa taisno no pastiprinātāja dot signālu un man viņa nenodegs?

----------


## defs

Ko Tu tur mērīsi?Gan jau ir tā kā datu lapā rakstīts.Nu,ja būs par 0,1% vairāk,ko darisi ?   ::

----------


## liene

Gribu redzēt kā tas notiek, un nejau tikai THD es varēšu mērīt ir vēl viskautkas interesants  ::

----------


## ansius

> Pa 10ls tu domā lietotu vai jaunu? Kur? Un ja man būs tāda karte, tad es viņā varu pa taisno no pastiprinātāja dot signālu un man viņa nenodegs?


 lietota, kaut vai - http://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/electronics/com ... kixgc.html

+ tev vajadzīgs sodzes ekvivaents - pretestība kas ir 4 / 8 omi iea un pietiekami jaudīga ai izturētu sodzi.

----------


## liene

Vai manā gadījumā tā pretestība varētu būt šāda? nevarēju atrast tieši 4 vai 8 ohm pretestību, jop laikam tādas nav!?

http://web.argus.lv/shop/productinfo/AX ... windex.htm

----------


## ansius

palasi ūdzu šo diskusiju: viewtopic.php?f=2&t=5597 tur tieši ir runa par slodzes ekvivalentiem

----------


## normundss

Man liekas, ja grib mērīt THD un tādas lietas, tad tas jādara ar pieslēgtiem reāliem skaļruņiem kas uzgriezti reālā skaļumā.  Rezistori ir labi, lai pārbaudītu vai nekas nekūp, bet skaļrunis ir daudz grūtāka slodze pastūzim un kropļojumi tur būs savādāki.

----------


## defs

> Man liekas, ja grib mērīt THD un tādas lietas, tad tas jādara ar pieslēgtiem reāliem skaļruņiem kas uzgriezti reālā skaļumā.  Rezistori ir labi, lai pārbaudītu vai nekas nekūp, bet skaļrunis ir daudz grūtāka slodze pastūzim un kropļojumi tur būs savādāki.


 Skaļruņus var novietot arī citā istabā   ::

----------


## ansius

> Man liekas, ja grib mērīt THD un tādas lietas, tad tas jādara ar pieslēgtiem reāliem skaļruņiem kas uzgriezti reālā skaļumā.


 ja liekas tad var sasities...

nop, tādā veidā tu nemēri pastiprinātāja parametrus, bet gan kaut ko samērā mistisku. ok piekrītu ja lieto korektus impedances ekvivalentus (kam Z līkne ir līdzīga skaļrunim), bet ne pieslēgtu akustiskajai iekārtai. Ja nu tu gribi ar akustisko iekārtu mērīt tad viennozīmīgi - tas ir jāmēra ar mērmikrofonu.

----------


## normundss

> Man liekas, ja grib mērīt THD un tādas lietas, tad tas jādara ar pieslēgtiem reāliem skaļruņiem kas uzgriezti reālā skaļumā.
> 
> 
>  ja liekas tad var sasities...
> 
> nop, tādā veidā tu nemēri pastiprinātāja parametrus, bet gan kaut ko samērā mistisku. ok piekrītu ja lieto korektus impedances ekvivalentus (kam Z līkne ir līdzīga skaļrunim), bet ne pieslēgtu akustiskajai iekārtai. Ja nu tu gribi ar akustisko iekārtu mērīt tad viennozīmīgi - tas ir jāmēra ar mērmikrofonu.


 Nu THD vispār ir kaut kas samērā mistisks, līdzīgi kā pacientu vidējā temperatūra slimnīcā.  
Es tomēr nesaprotu kā elektrisko parametru mērīšana uz reālās slodzes ir mazāk pareiza nekā mērot ar tādu slodzi kāda reālajā pielietojumā nekad nebūs? Nu tumbas protams tā var nokurināt ja labi pacenšas.

----------


## ansius

> Es tomēr nesaprotu kā elektrisko parametru mērīšana uz reālās slodzes ir mazāk pareiza nekā mērot ar tādu slodzi kāda reālajā pielietojumā nekad nebūs?


 a padomā kas ir skaļrunis kad uz to iedarbojas skaņa? un kas notiek attiecīgajā ieslēgtajā ķēdē? cik sapratu tu mums it kā par skaņu lietām kaut ko zini, taču nu dumjumu dzen pilnīgāko. tak pieliec testeri pie skaļruņa un paskaties kas notiek kad piespied diafragmu. moš pieleks...

----------


## defs

THD-nelineārie kropļojumi nekādi nav saistīti ar skaļruņiem un to kvalitāti.Tas ir tīri pastiprinātāja parametri,par cik izejas signāla forma atšķiras no ieejas signāla. Un šo lielumu izsaka procentos.
/ja būtu kaspišs ar saviem FAILIEM,tad droši,ka es dabutu pa mizu,ka esmu pārāk vecu literatūru salasijies  ::  /

----------


## karloslv

Te točna FAIL. Pieliec draņķīgu skaļruni un zupā viss tavs izejas signāls (neesot atkarīgs no skaļruņa...). Piebāz skaļruni ar vati un atkal viss mainās. Tak jau skaidroja, ka reāla slodze nav vienkārši rezistīva, un pastiprinātājam ir kaut kāda izejas pretestība (arī ne vienkārši rezistīva). Daļa no jaudas tiek atstarota atpakaļ izejā ar fāzes nobīdi.

----------


## defs

> Te točna FAIL. Pieliec draņķīgu skaļruni un zupā viss tavs izejas signāls (neesot atkarīgs no skaļruņa...). Piebāz skaļruni ar vati un atkal viss mainās. Tak jau skaidroja, ka reāla slodze nav vienkārši rezistīva, un pastiprinātājam ir kaut kāda izejas pretestība (arī ne vienkārši rezistīva). Daļa no jaudas tiek atstarota atpakaļ izejā ar fāzes nobīdi.


 Ja Tu nopērc pliku pastiprinātāju,kam nekādas tumbočkas nav klāt,tad paskaties pasē-tur kropļojumu koeficients ar minēts.Un tas nav fail-tas ir elektrisks mērijums.Un vari pakot ko gribi skaļruņos-tas šo mērijumu nemaina.  Lūdzu-  
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datashe ... ix6dpy.pdf
THD =0,05% bez skaļruņiem pie nominālās elektriskās jaudas un barošanas sprieguma.

----------


## arnis

nu tak nejauciet mushas ar kotleteem
ljautinji. 
meitenei vajag nomeeriit THD ampa izejaa, nevis skaljrunja izejaa. Ja grib skaljrunjus meeriit, tad jaanjem mikjis un jaameera. Un skaljrunja ienestais thd tak buus ar kaartaam lielaaks nekaa ampa ienestais kroplis un liidz ar ko neder shaadam meeriijumam. Dumums te toch tiek dziits. Otrkaart-- es jau taakaa vienreiz arii dabuuju pa mizu par sho jautaajumu --- nu, tagad visi buus mega laimigi laist kautkaadus siinusus pie reaaliem skaljrunjiem uz reaalaam jaudaam ? 
Un treshkaart --- jaaatceras, ka vajadziiga ne tikai slodze, bet aiz taas atpakalj uz skanjas karti arii daliitaajs, nevar taa vnk pielikt 2 vadinjus no kartes ieejas ampa izejaa un kautko meeriit .... 
Un Normunds tieshaam sevi paarspeeja   ::

----------


## Athlons

bet jāatzīst... visu cieņu galarezultāts sanācis gandrīz vai skaists...
labs iesākums... tā tik turpināt...  :: 

+ vēl viens liels prieks par šo topiku kopumā, jo pēc dažiem pirmajiem autora postiem, viņu varēja arī aizsūtīt lasīt grāmatas un netraucēt specus... 
bet re - pēc kopīgām pūlēm ir arī galarezultāts... gandrīz vai foruma paraugtopiks...  ::

----------


## normundss

> Te točna FAIL. Pieliec draņķīgu skaļruni un zupā viss tavs izejas signāls (neesot atkarīgs no skaļruņa...). Piebāz skaļruni ar vati un atkal viss mainās. Tak jau skaidroja, ka reāla slodze nav vienkārši rezistīva, un pastiprinātājam ir kaut kāda izejas pretestība (arī ne vienkārši rezistīva). Daļa no jaudas tiek atstarota atpakaļ izejā ar fāzes nobīdi.
> 
> 
>  Ja Tu nopērc pliku pastiprinātāju,kam nekādas tumbočkas nav klāt,tad paskaties pasē-tur kropļojumu koeficients ar minēts.Un tas nav fail-tas ir elektrisks mērijums.Un vari pakot ko gribi skaļruņos-tas šo mērijumu nemaina.  Lūdzu-  
> http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datashe ... ix6dpy.pdf
> THD =0,05% bez skaļruņiem pie nominālās elektriskās jaudas un barošanas sprieguma.


 Un bieži Tu klausies pastiprinātāju bez skaļruņiem   ::  ? Samērīt jau var visādus ciparus, bet ko iegūtais rezultāts reāli nozīmē?

Tajā pašā datašītā ir uzrādīti tipiskie THD lielumi ar 1kHz signālu  0,03% uz 4 omiem, 0,02% uz 8 omiem.  Kropļojumi mainās arī atkarībā no slodzes. 
Tipiskai 8 omu akustiskajai sistēmai impedance Z var mierīgi mainīties 4-16 omu diapazonā un vairāk, atkarībā no frekvences. Kāds ir pamats domāt, ka kropļojumi paliek nemainīgi?   

Nezinu no kurienes te panesās ideja par akustiskajiem mērījumiem.  Es runāju tikai par skaļruņu izmantošanu kā reālistisku slodzi elektriskajiem mērījumiem.

----------


## normundss

> Es tomēr nesaprotu kā elektrisko parametru mērīšana uz reālās slodzes ir mazāk pareiza nekā mērot ar tādu slodzi kāda reālajā pielietojumā nekad nebūs?
> 
> 
>  a padomā kas ir skaļrunis kad uz to iedarbojas skaņa? un kas notiek attiecīgajā ieslēgtajā ķēdē? cik sapratu tu mums it kā par skaņu lietām kaut ko zini, taču nu dumjumu dzen pilnīgāko. tak pieliec testeri pie skaļruņa un paskaties kas notiek kad piespied diafragmu. moš pieleks...


 Nu jā, skaļrunis ir ģenerators un pastiprinātājs izejā dabū no skaļruņa atpakaļ kaut ko līdzīgu izejas signālam ar kaut kādu fāzu nobīdi.  Tas kā reiz būtu iemesls mērīt pastiprinātāja uzvedību tieši šādā situācijā, kas atbilst reālajam pielietojumam.

----------


## defs

> Te točna FAIL. Pieliec draņķīgu skaļruni un zupā viss tavs izejas signāls (neesot atkarīgs no skaļruņa...). Piebāz skaļruni ar vati un atkal viss mainās. Tak jau skaidroja, ka reāla slodze nav vienkārši rezistīva, un pastiprinātājam ir kaut kāda izejas pretestība (arī ne vienkārši rezistīva). Daļa no jaudas tiek atstarota atpakaļ izejā ar fāzes nobīdi.
> 
> 
>  Ja Tu nopērc pliku pastiprinātāju,kam nekādas tumbočkas nav klāt,tad paskaties pasē-tur kropļojumu koeficients ar minēts.Un tas nav fail-tas ir elektrisks mērijums.Un vari pakot ko gribi skaļruņos-tas šo mērijumu nemaina.  Lūdzu-  
> http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datashe ... ix6dpy.pdf
> THD =0,05% bez skaļruņiem pie nominālās elektriskās jaudas un barošanas sprieguma.
> 
> 
>  Un bieži Tu klausies pastiprinātāju bez skaļruņiem   ? Samērīt jau var visādus ciparus, bet ko iegūtais rezultāts reāli nozīmē?
> ...


 Es domāju,ka visu esmu pateicis.Es šeit nerunāju par skaņas kvalitāti kopumā,bet par pastiprinatāju tikai.
 Tu jau vari lietot skaļruņus,neviens jau neliedz.Bet parasti mērījumos tiek lietots ekvivalents.

----------


## tornislv

Cilvēki mīļie, parametrus tak mēra un publicē saskaņā ar standartu - da vienalga, GOST, DIN, ISO, ETSI. Lai ieg;utu standartizētus apstākļus, izmanto standarta slodzi. Nevienā standartā nerakstīs "izmantojot 30GD=1 slodzi". Visur lieto ekvivalentu.
Karsto prātu nomierināšanai piezīmēšu, ka, jā, slodzes tips ietekmē REĀLO rezultātu izejā, bet mērījumos pēc STANDARTA to neņem vērā.

----------


## liene

Protams mans viedoklis nav tas objektīvākais, bet pēc manas saprašanas ir tā:
Ja ampa THD =X, 4ohm slodzes =Y, bet 8ohm slodzes =Z, tad:
Mana pastiprinātāja THD ar kādu no slodzēm ir x+y vai x+z, bet mani šajā gadījumā interesē tikai X!

Varat pastāstīt par to da,lītāju?

----------


## liene

Un vēl! Ko jūs man ieteiktu darīt, lai es varētu līdz galam izprast šo shēmu! Es gribu pati saprast kapēc kur ir kāds kondensators (pagaidām kondensatori man liekas vislielākā mīkla) jāliek, vai pretestību  un gribu saprast to tā, lai piemēram ja man vēlreiz parādītu līdzīgu shēmu ar komponentēm, bet bez parametriem, es pati vartu izrēķināt komponenšu parametrus. Jo pagaidām man liekas, ka tāda gandrīz akla lodēšana vien ir!

----------


## Isegrim

> Varat pastāstīt par to da,lītāju?


 Tak atceries pretestību slēgumus un Oma likumu. Starp divām vienādām pretestībām noņemsi tieši pusi no virknei pieliktā sprieguma (jeb par 6 dB mazāk). Bet pretestībām nebūt nav jābūt vienādām, ja gribi dabūt daļu sprieguma.

----------


## habitbraker

> Un vēl! Ko jūs man ieteiktu darīt, lai es varētu līdz galam izprast šo shēmu! Es gribu pati saprast kapēc kur ir kāds kondensators (pagaidām kondensatori man liekas vislielākā mīkla) jāliek, vai pretestību  un gribu saprast to tā, lai piemēram ja man vēlreiz parādītu līdzīgu shēmu ar komponentēm, bet bez parametriem, es pati vartu izrēķināt komponenšu parametrus. Jo pagaidām man liekas, ka tāda gandrīz akla lodēšana vien ir!


 Tavs pastiprinaataajs ir jaudiigs opamps. Saac ar to. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operational_amplifier

Par kondensatoriem - kaa tev ar kompleksiem skaitļiem?
Google: RC circuits, RC high/low pass filters   ::

----------


## liene

Tad man ir jāzin cik spēcīgu signāļu es varu padot konkrētai skaņas kartei un tad jānomēra cik liels signāls man ir izejā un tad varēšu izrēķināt kādai proporcijai man jābūt starp tām divām virknē slēgtām pratestībām, lai nepārsniegtu signāla MAX vērtību ko varu padot skaņas kartei?

Un paldies par Info!

----------


## normundss

> Cilvēki mīļie, parametrus tak mēra un publicē saskaņā ar standartu - da vienalga, GOST, DIN, ISO, ETSI. Lai ieg;utu standartizētus apstākļus, izmanto standarta slodzi. Nevienā standartā nerakstīs "izmantojot 30GD=1 slodzi". Visur lieto ekvivalentu.
> Karsto prātu nomierināšanai piezīmēšu, ka, jā, slodzes tips ietekmē REĀLO rezultātu izejā, bet mērījumos pēc STANDARTA to neņem vērā.


 Paldies par lietu salikšanu savās vietās.  Viss juceklis principā ir dēļ tā, ka mēs nezinām KĀDAM NOLŪKAM mērījumi ir vajadzīgi. Ja vajag ciparus publicēšanai reklāmas bukletos - tad protams pēc standartiem.  Ja interesē kāpēc konkrētais amps skan tieši tā, un kā tas atšķiras no kāda cita ampa - es skatītos REĀLOS rezultātus izejā. 

Vispār man ir aizdomas, ka Liene vienkārši grib pamēģināt nomērīt savu pastiprinātāju bez īpaši tālejošiem mērķiem, tā ka slodzes tips te principā nav tik svarīgs. Un mērīšanas procesu var mierīgi atstrādāt arī ar integrēto skaņas karti.  Rezultāts tur protams būs ne visai ticams dēļ kartes sliktajiem parametriem.

Liene, Tev vajag sekojošas lietasSkaņu karti ar Line Out un Line In izeju un ieeju. Jo labāka karte, jo precīzāki būs rezultāti.[/*:m:1uxpe5cs]
Sprieguma dalītājs izejā - divi rezistori.[/*:m:1uxpe5cs]
Slodze pastiprinātājam[/*:m:1uxpe5cs]
Vads no Line Out uz pastiprinātāja ieeju. Visticamāk vienā galā 3,5mm stereo , otrā galā 2 RCA štekeri.[/*:m:1uxpe5cs]
Vads no sprieguma dalītāja rezistoriem uz Line In. Vienā galā lodējams, otrā 3,5mm stereo.[/*:m:1uxpe5cs]
(vēlams, bet ne obligāti)Vads pa taisno no Line Out uz Line In.  3,5mm stereo abos galos.[/*:m:1uxpe5cs]
Kāda mērīšanas programma, piemēram RMAA http://audio.rightmark.org/download.shtml [/*:m:1uxpe5cs]



Par R1/R2.  Spriežot pēc TDA2050 datu lapas, maksimālā izejas jauda P ir ap 20W, pirms sāk iestāties lieli kropļojumi.  Tātad spriegums izejā ar 8 omu slodzi R varētu būt U=sqrt(P*R) (izsakot U no formulas P=U^2/R).  Sanāk kādi 12,6V, pieņemsim 13V lai vieglāki rēķini. tas ir dalītāja ieejas spriegums.  Ideāli būtu padot pastiprinātāja ieejā kādu nemainīgu testa signālu no skaņu kartes, teiksim 1kHz pīkstienu, un nomērīt spriegumu izejā, kad skaļums uzgriezts uz pilnu klapi. 
Skaņu kartes ieejā un izejā tipisks max līmenis varētu būt 2V. Tas būtu vēlamais dalītāja izejas spriegums.

Apskatamies Wikipēdijā voltage divider http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voltage_divider.  Apskatamies, kādi rezistori ir mājās. Pārāk mazas pretestības tur nevajag likt, jo tad tās darbosies kā paralēla slodze un karsīs.  Piemēram , var paņemt R2=1k.  WIkipēdijā var atrast jau R1 aprēķināšanai izteiktu formulu R1=R2*Vin/Vout-R2, tātad R1 būtu 5,5k. Ņemot tuvāko standarta vērtību tātad 5,6k.  Pārāk liela precizitāte te nav vajadzīga, tāpat līmeņi tiks pieregulēti programmā.

Atkārto vingrinājumu ar sev pieejamajām pretestībām, vari paņemt arī noteiktu R1 un aprēķināt R2.

Ja ir vads, ar ko saslēgt pa taisno Line In un Line Out, tas ļautu nomērīt pašas skaņas kartes parametrus lai saprastu kādus kropļojumus mērījumu procesā tā ienes.

----------


## normundss

> Un vēl! Ko jūs man ieteiktu darīt, lai es varētu līdz galam izprast šo shēmu! Es gribu pati saprast kapēc kur ir kāds kondensators (pagaidām kondensatori man liekas vislielākā mīkla) jāliek, vai pretestību  un gribu saprast to tā, lai piemēram ja man vēlreiz parādītu līdzīgu shēmu ar komponentēm, bet bez parametriem, es pati vartu izrēķināt komponenšu parametrus. Jo pagaidām man liekas, ka tāda gandrīz akla lodēšana vien ir!


 Dziļākai izpratnei tas droši vien nepalīdzēs, bet par parametru rēķināšanu - es te blakus tēmā pamazām būvēju tādu konceptuālu čipampu, kam visus parametrus un detaļu nominālus pēc iespējas cenšos aprēķināt no datu lapā pieejamās ienformācijas.  Mikrene tur cita, bet būtība no tā nemainās. Varbūt kaut kas noder viewtopic.php?f=2&t=5954.

----------


## liene

Tajā attēlā ko ievietoji, tas pēdējais bloks ko daļēji var redzēt ir skanda?
izdarīšu kautkādus mērijumus un vēlāķ iepostēšu aprēķinus!
Vēl līdz tam neesmu tikusi, jo nav vēl vajadzīgais aprīkojums, bet zināšanai: otrs kanāls man jālaiž pataisno skaņaskartes out uz skaņas kartes in, lai programmai ir ar ko salīdzināt? Programma man pagaidām ir RASSF (pagaidām jo tā ir testa versija)  ::

----------


## liene

Tiko uzģenerēju ar to programmu 50Hz toni un gribēju nomērīt AC spriegumu izejā, bet klusums. Atradu ka izsists primārā tinumu drošinātājs (800mA). Jautājums: vai tas ir normāli un tā mēdz notikt? Ja tas nav normāli, tad vaina ir pastiprinātājam vai arī iemesls varētu nākt no tīkla ja mājās daudz kas saslēgts, piemēram veļas mašīna?

----------


## normundss

> Tajā attēlā ko ievietoji, tas pēdējais bloks ko daļēji var redzēt ir skanda?
> izdarīšu kautkādus mērijumus un vēlāķ iepostēšu aprēķinus!
> Vēl līdz tam neesmu tikusi, jo nav vēl vajadzīgais aprīkojums, bet zināšanai: otrs kanāls man jālaiž pataisno skaņaskartes out uz skaņas kartes in, lai programmai ir ar ko salīdzināt? Programma man pagaidām ir RASSF (pagaidām jo tā ir testa versija)


 Pēdējais bloks ir SLODZE, par ko tikko gāja spalvas pa gaisu.  Tā var būt skanda, jaudas rezistori, vai četri paralēli saslēgti gludekļi   ::  . Es personīgi mērītu ar skandu, bet ir arī atšķirīgi viedokļi  :: 

In-Out cilpu slēgums būs atkarīgs būs atkarīgs kā tā programma māk ierēķināt korekcijas.  Vienkāršākajā gadījumā var vienkārši nomērīt atsevišķi cilpu, tad pastiprinātāju tajā pašā kanālā, un uz aci salīdzināt rezultātus.

----------


## normundss

> Tiko uzģenerēju ar to programmu 50Hz toni un gribēju nomērīt AC spriegumu izejā, bet klusums. Atradu ka izsists primārā tinumu drošinātājs (800mA). Jautājums: vai tas ir normāli un tā mēdz notikt? Ja tas nav normāli, tad vaina ir pastiprinātājam vai arī iemesls varētu nākt no tīkla ja mājās daudz kas saslēgts, piemēram veļas mašīna?


 Drošinātājs nodega laižot signālu vai vienkārši ieslēdzot pastiprinātāju?

----------


## ivog

Pieļauju ka tas 800mA drošinātājs bija uz robežas, mēģini kādu 1,5A iebāzt. Tik mazu drošinātāju nevienam ampam neesmu redzējis. Citas ierīces nekādi nevar ietekmēt drošinātāja izdegšanu.

----------


## liene

No sākuma pieslēdzu pastiprinātāju pie parastas mūzikas, tad izslēdzu un pievienoju testera taustus pie izejas, tad iedevu 50Hz toni un ieslēdzu pastiprinātāju un klusums, tad atradu, ka drošin ātājs ir beigts! Tagd man nebija vairs 1.5A drošinātāji, bet bija 3.75A, izņēmu no viena pleca 1.5A drošinātāju un ieliku primārajā, bet to 3.75A ieliku sekundārajā vietā (kamēr nopirkšu jaunu 1.5A), ceru ka tas neapdraud manu un pastiprinātāja drošību, ja pagaidām, tur stāv 3.75A!

Par mērijumiem: Pie 50Hz un pastiprinātājs uz pilnu 3.7VAC, pie 1000Hz 3.9VAC, Tas nozīmē, ka jauda izejā ir: 3.9*3.9/6 = apmērām 2.5W, 20W vietā! Kapēc tik liela atšķirība ar datulapu? Varbūt man potenciometrs ir neatbilstošs(100k) vai arī tas neko neietekmē, jo galējā stāvoklī tāpat viņa vērtība ir 0R?
http://web.argus.lv/shop/productinfo/P1 ... windex.htm

Tad tālāk par sprieguma dalītāju:
Ja formula ir R1=R2*Vin/Vout-R2 un ja R2 ņemam piemēram 680R (man tāda ir mājās), tad:
R1=680*3.9/2-680= 2652/2-680= 1326-680 =646 ohm, tātad divas vienādas 680R!?

Tikai nesaprotu, kapēc izejā ir tik mazs spriegums?!

----------


## normundss

> No sākuma pieslēdzu pastiprinātāju pie parastas mūzikas, tad izslēdzu un pievienoju testera taustus pie izejas, tad iedevu 50Hz toni un ieslēdzu pastiprinātāju un klusums, tad atradu, ka drošin ātājs ir beigts! Tagd man nebija vairs 1.5A drošinātāji, bet bija 3.75A, izņēmu no viena pleca 1.5A drošinātāju un ieliku primārajā, bet to 3.75A ieliku sekundārajā vietā (kamēr nopirkšu jaunu 1.5A), ceru ka tas neapdraud manu un pastiprinātāja drošību, ja pagaidām, tur stāv 3.75A!
> 
> Par mērijumiem: Pie 50Hz un pastiprinātājs uz pilnu 3.7VAC, pie 1000Hz 3.9VAC, Tas nozīmē, ka jauda izejā ir: 3.9*3.9/6 = apmērām 2.5W, 20W vietā! Kapēc tik liela atšķirība ar datulapu? Varbūt man potenciometrs ir neatbilstošs(100k) vai arī tas neko neietekmē, jo galējā stāvoklī tāpat viņa vērtība ir 0R?
> http://web.argus.lv/shop/productinfo/P1 ... windex.htm
> 
> Tad tālāk par sprieguma dalītāju:
> Ja formula ir R1=R2*Vin/Vout-R2 un ja R2 ņemam piemēram 680R (man tāda ir mājās), tad:
> R1=680*3.9/2-680= 2652/2-680= 1326-680 =646 ohm, tātad divas vienādas 680R!?
> 
> Tikai nesaprotu, kapēc izejā ir tik mazs spriegums?!


 Pamēri arī ieejas signālu kas nāk no Line Out.  Varbūt tur mazs signāls. Izeju mērīji ar pieslēgtu skaļruni vai kā? Potenciometrs bija uzgriezts uz visskaļāko?

----------


## liene

Ieejas signālu jau mēriju, bet neko nevar samērīt, jo multimetrs vienkārši neko neuzrāda un man jau viņš nepārāks labs. AC diapozoni ir tikai divi, attiecīgi 000 un 00.0, tapēc varbūt arī neko nerāda ja pārāk mazs tas ieejas signāļs!
Izejas spriegumu mēriju ar abiem ieslēgtiem kanālaiem(un skaļruņiem klāt) un potenciometrs uz visskaļāko, vienīgais man viņam malējie izvadi otrādi pielodēti, tapēc man klusākais ir visskaļākais, bet tas jau laikam lietas būtību nemaina!

----------


## normundss

> Ieejas signālu jau mēriju, bet neko nevar samērīt, jo multimetrs vienkārši neko neuzrāda un man jau viņš nepārāks labs. AC diapozoni ir tikai divi, attiecīgi 000 un 00.0, tapēc varbūt arī neko nerāda ja pārāk mazs tas ieejas signāļs!
> Izejas spriegumu mēriju ar abiem ieslēgtiem kanālaiem(un skaļruņiem klāt) un potenciometrs uz visskaļāko, vienīgais man viņam malējie izvadi otrādi pielodēti, tapēc man klusākais ir visskaļākais, bet tas jau laikam lietas būtību nemaina!


 Izskatās, ka ieejas signāls ir par mazu.  Paskaties vai datorā skaņas kartei nav nogriezts skaļums kaut kur mikseros.  Ja Tev shēma joprojām ir šī viewtopic.php?f=18&t=5859&start=75#p70780, tad pastiprinājuma koeficients tur sanāk ap 33.  Tātad lai dabūtu tos iepriekš sarēķinātos teorētiskos 13V izejā, ieejā būtu jādod 13V/33=0,4V . Vismaz kaut ko lielāku par nulli testerim vajadzētu uzrādīt.

----------


## Isegrim

Osciloskopa trūkums smagi jūtams   ::  .
Ciparu _muļķumērs_ arī nav labākais rīks signāla mērīšanai - analogais voltmetrs ar decibelu skalu vēlams.

----------


## liene

Viss man ir uzgriests uz skaļāko! Ja ir tā kā arnis teica un integrētajai kartei max izejā ir 100mv un es tagad mēģinu mērīt to ieejas signālu pastiprinātājam, tad lai man multimetrs kautko parādītu (00.0 diapozons), man jābūt maksimālajam kartes izejas spriegumam un man tad rādītu 00.1, bet ja tas signāls ir mazāks? Ko tad rāda multimetrs? Vai viņš noapaļo skaitļus? Piemēram ja tur ir 60mv, tad rādijumam būtu jābūt 0.06, bet tākā man nav tāda diapozona vai viņš noapaļo uz 00.1?
Vajag to 5.1 karti un tad var mērīt kautko tālāk.  ::

----------


## liene

Jā es jau būtu ļoti laimīga ja man būtu Osciloskops, bet līdz tam man vēl tāļu  :: 
Bet analogo voltmetru gan varu sadabūt, bet nezinu vai tur būs decibelu skala virsū. Tā skala ir extra vai standarts tādiem mēraparātiem?

----------


## habitbraker

Liidz osciloskopam nekad nav pa taalu.
Nu leetajiem nebuus taa dB skala. Ja buus tad loti mazs f diapazons.
Baigi labi buutu vismaz ar 100kHz (pats par taadu sapnoju  ::  )

----------


## Isegrim

Gan jau kādu _scope_ var ar tās pašas skaņas kartes un attiecīga softa palīdzību organizēt; būs labāks par neko, kaut tik līdz 20 kHz. 
Decibelu skala derīga līmeņu salīdzināšanai. Pastiprinātāja izeju līdz 1 kHz var pamērīt ar parasto analogo (ar "_ceijeru_") testeri. Smalkākiem darbiem, kur ieejas/izejas pretestības lielākas un frekvences augstākas, t.s. elektronvoltmetrs vēlams. Parastam testerim reti kad vairāk par 10 kOhm/V un, frekvencei paaugstinoties, tas sāk melot kā partizāns.

----------


## Isegrim

> Baigi labi buutu vismaz ar 100kHz (pats par taadu sapnoju  )


 ??? Pat švakākajiem voltmetriemir vismaz 5 MHz un dB skala. Nesapņo, iegūsti voltmetru!  ::

----------


## habitbraker

Tu domaa svakaakajiem no tava linka ?Ticu.   ::  

Paraadi voltmetru, kuram ir 5mhz un ko var nopirkt parastaa veikalaa. Zem 20ls.

----------


## Isegrim

Vai man aiznest uz parasto veikalu? 
http://pribor-service.ru/c.php?id=10570 - 10 MHz.
20 laši un sapnis piepildījies   ::  .

----------


## habitbraker

Kuraa veikalaa tad taads ir? Latgaliitee?

----------


## Isegrim

Piegādes tikai Rīgā, uz "Argus" bezmaksas. PM, ja vajag.

----------


## liene

Jautājums par RC ķēdēm:
Uzreiz shēma lai nav jāmeklē!
http://www.zen22142.zen.co.uk/Circuits/Audio/32wamp.htm
Tātad. Kautko nedaudz palasīju par high-pass filtriem (mēģinot izprast shēmas darbību).
Sanāk ka shēmā, kur ir ieejas signāls, ir izveidtots augstākminētais filtrs, kur nelaž cauri zemas frekfecnes. Piemērām:
Wikipēdijā bija šāda formula - f_c_=1/2pRC, tātad manā gadījumā,
f_c_=1/2*3.14*0.000001*22000= 1/6.28*0.000001*22000= 1/6.28*0.022= 1/0.13816= 7.23...
Tad sanāk, ka šis konkrētais filtrs ir domāts lai nelaistu cauri frekfences, kas mazākas par 7.23 Hz !!!???

----------


## Isegrim

Nepārrēķināju, bet _subsonic_ jeb infrazemas frekvences laist pastiprinātājā nav vēlams - tās tikai intermodulācijas radīs un skaļruņus "elpinās". Reālā mūzikā tik zemu frekvenču nav - mierīgi vari nogriezt visu, kas zem 30 Hz. Šīs subsonikas rodas, piemēram, vinilu atskaņojot - no dažādiem mehāniskiem faktoriem.

----------


## liene

Tātad šo esmu sapratusi pareizi?
Un ja reāļajā mūzikā nav tik zemas frekfenses, tad kāpēc šajā shēmā vispār tāds filtrs?

----------


## Isegrim

Tur nav speciāli ieviests filtrs. Ja tu domā C1 un R4, tāds gan veidojas, bet kondensatora galvenais uzdevums ir atsaistīt ieeju - nelaist pastiprinātājā līdzstrāvu, ja tāda parādītos no signāla avota puses. Elektrolītkondensatora vietā ieteicams ņemt plēves kondensatoru. Tas var būt mazākas kapacitātes, ja neietekmē frekvenču līkni virs 30 Hz.

----------


## Radza

Ja man uz katru izeju bus 100w man pietiks ar 2 kondensatoriem 4700uf 50v aiz tilta?

----------


## osscar

es liktu 10 000.  100W nebūs no čipampa, ja domā tdA mikreni   ::

----------


## Radza

Ja domaju izmantot TDA7294 mikreni 3tadas dabuju

----------


## Radza

• Music Power 110W (8W load, power supply ± 40V)
• Music Power 180W (4W load, power supply ± 40V)

apraksta tika minets sads rezultats

----------


## tornislv

Jā jā, 8W load!   ::  un vēl *music power*! _Pomponos_ dati nebija uzrādīti?

----------


## liene

Tā ir pareizi pārbaudīt elektrolītiskos kondensatorus? 
Uz testera uzgriežu "pīkstuļa režīmu" un lieku pie kondensatora izvadiem, ja ir īss pīkstiens tas nozīmē, ka kondensators vada strāvu tikai tik ilgi, kamēr uzlādējas? (tātad vesals)
ja ir bezgalīgi garš pīkstiens, tas nozīmē, ka kondensators ir beigts?

----------


## ivog

Pareizi ir ar analogo testeri kOm režīmā (vai diožu pārbaudes režīmā, ja tāds ir) - bultiņaiuz brīdi jāiekustas un tad jāatnāk atpakaļ. Pēc tam pieliek pretējā polaritātē un atkal jānotiek tam pašam, parasti tad bultiņa pavirzās vēl tālāk, jo kondiķis pārlādējas. Ja bultiņa nereaģē (nav uzlādes), tad kondiķis metams. Mazos nominālus gan tā nevar pārbaudīt, bet sākot no kādiem 5 uF var.
Ar ciparu testeri - tur grūtāk, it kā uz brīdi kaut kādiem cipariņiem jāparādās un tad bezgalībai.

----------


## defs

Var ar multi,tikai jāliek uz kādiem 20 komiem.Es esmu darijis tā-vispirms vajag normalu,jaunu tādas pašas kapacitātes kondiķi./sākumā visi baidāmie kondensātori jāizlādē,savienojot uz īso izvadus/ Pielieku klāt multi pie izvadiem /+ pie +/ un skaitu kaut vai sekundes,pēc cik sekundēm displejā parādās "1",bet parējie cipari pazud.Un tad tādā pašā veidā salīdzinu ar pārbaudāmo kondensātoru.Ja jau liela atšļirība šādos laikos /lietotais parasti uzlādēsies ātrāk/,tad lietotais kondiķis sažuvis-ir jāmaina.
 Un protams-ja kondensātors neuzlādējas,bet rāda kādu pretestību-tad arī beigts-pārak liela noplūde.
Trešais variants-ņemu spriegumu,kas nepārsniedz kondensātora darba spriegumu /līdzspriegums/ un slēdzu to virknē kondensatoram ar voltmetru /arī multi var lietot/.Un tagad pašā ieslēgšanas sākumā,kamēr uzlādējas kondensātors multi parādīs kādu spriegumu,kas kritīs līdz nullei.Un šitas tests ir svarīgs krievu veciem kondensātoriem,kad remontēsi lampu TV.Ar parastu kiloomu mērāmo rāda,ka vesels it kā,bet šitā-pārādās pārāk liela noplūde-spriegums nekrīt līdz nullei,bet skolā mācija,ka kondensators līdzspriegumu nevada.Un tad tādu kondensātoru miskastē pa taisno vai kaut kur utilizēt...
p.s.ja baida mazākus kondesātorus,tad var slēgt arī uz 200 kom multi.Viena lieta-pie abiem galiem nedrīkst turēt pirkstus,citādi ķermeņa iekšējā pretestība jauc galvu-multimetrs to rādīs.

----------


## ivog

> Trešais variants-ņemu spriegumu,kas nepārsniedz kondensātora darba spriegumu /līdzspriegums/ un slēdzu to virknē kondensatoram ar voltmetru /arī multi var lietot/.Un tagad pašā ieslēgšanas sākumā,kamēr uzlādējas kondensātors multi parādīs kādu spriegumu,kas kritīs līdz nullei.


 Paga, uz kā tad tu to spriegumu mērīsi, tukšam gaisam, vai   ::   ::   ::   UZLĀDES STRĀVA jāmēra, ne spriegums!

----------


## marizo

> Trešais variants-ņemu spriegumu,kas nepārsniedz kondensātora darba spriegumu /līdzspriegums/ un slēdzu to virknē kondensatoram ar voltmetru /arī multi var lietot/.Un tagad pašā ieslēgšanas sākumā,kamēr uzlādējas kondensātors multi parādīs kādu spriegumu,kas kritīs līdz nullei.
> 
> 
>  Paga, uz kā tad tu to spriegumu mērīsi, tukšam gaisam, vai      UZLĀDES STRĀVA jāmēra, ne spriegums!


 Jāmēra nevis uzlādes strāva, bet noplūdes strāva. 

Šajā gadījumā strāvu mēra netieši - kā sprieguma kritumu uz multimetra iekšējās pretestības V-metra režīmā. 
Kaut kādu aptuvenu nojausmu par kondensatora derīgumu varbūt var iegūt..

----------


## defs

> Trešais variants-ņemu spriegumu,kas nepārsniedz kondensātora darba spriegumu /līdzspriegums/ un slēdzu to virknē kondensatoram ar voltmetru /arī multi var lietot/.Un tagad pašā ieslēgšanas sākumā,kamēr uzlādējas kondensātors multi parādīs kādu spriegumu,kas kritīs līdz nullei.
> 
> 
>  Paga, uz kā tad tu to spriegumu mērīsi, tukšam gaisam, vai      UZLĀDES STRĀVA jāmēra, ne spriegums!


  Tieši spriegumu mēru-ir jābūt 0,000.Ja Tev sāk rādīt spriegumu,tad kondesators beigts! Ja mērīsis trāvu-tad neko neredzēsi,jo tad multimetra ieejai sanak šunts paralēli.Un es uzreiz saku,ka šitā padomju kondensātorus varēja sabrāķēt.

----------


## liene

Netaisīšu jaunu tēmu!
Man ir divi 6V līdzstrāvas elektromotori. Barosies viņi no 9V "kronas". Attiesīgi saslēdzu viņus virknē. Problēma sekojoša:
Motori griežas katrs savā virzienā. Tam tā ir jābut? ja jā, tad kā panākt lai tie grieztos vienā virzienā? katram sava barošana?

----------


## JDat

Samaini vadus vienam motoram otrādi...

----------


## liene

Es tā arī domāju, tikai mani samulsināja fakts, ka piemēram: abu motoru mīnusi būs savienoti un abi plusi būs pievienoti barošanai! Tad tā var darīt?!

----------


## Isegrim

Ja tie ir "pliki" kolektormotori, t.i., tajos nav iebūvēti kādi regulatori, tie ir reversējami. Cik ilgi griezīsies, līdz mazā 9 V baterija tukša?

----------


## liene

Kā es varu mainīt piemēram basa skanējumu savam ampam? Ar filtru palīdzību vai tas ir atkarīgs no kondensatoriem ko izmantoju vai arī no mikroshēmas. Man tagad bass ir tāds kā ciets, it kā nedaudz tāds mucas efekts (man gribētos teikt tukšs bass, bet diez vai kāds mani saprastu  ::  ). Skan jau labi, bet... Gribētos tādu mīkstāku to basu...maigu, bet jaudīgu! Tas protams ir atkarīgs arī no tumbām, bet pie orģinālā aparāta man nerodas šī "basa diskomforta sajūta", bet jaudas un skaļuma ziņā skan labāk ar manu ampu! Ceru, ka neuzrakstīju baigo bezsakaru?!

----------


## arnis

Ir ir Bezsakars,* Liene* 
100% amps tur nav pie vainas. 
tajaa centraa, no kura njeemi taas kastiites, vnk ir kautkaads boosters vai loudness vai vienakarshiem vaardiem- tonju kompensaacija. 
tavai mazajai gala pakaapei nekaa taada nav, taapeec skan FLAT-aa, tieshi taa, kaa visiem ampiem buutu jaaskan. 
Ampu liec mieraa. Vai nu taisi tonju kompensaacijas sheeminjas, vai EQ, vai tamliidziigi ...

----------


## defs

viewtopic.php?f=18&t=4337&p=46942&hilit=tembra+bloks#p46942
Liene,vari mēģināt šādu shēmu,ko kādreiz zīmēju Edžam.Šo slēdz klāt pastiprinātāja ieejai,te zīmēts viens kanāls. Un šis tembra bloks vājina signālu.Lai dabūtu no ampa ārā to pašu skaļumu,būs jāpalielina atgriezeniskās saites pretestība.
Sākumā salodē vienu kanālu,paklausies,novērtē.Vari paeksperimentēt mazliet ar nominālu vērtībām,tur dots tāds orientieris tikai.

----------


## normundss

> Kā es varu mainīt piemēram basa skanējumu savam ampam? Ar filtru palīdzību vai tas ir atkarīgs no kondensatoriem ko izmantoju vai arī no mikroshēmas. Man tagad bass ir tāds kā ciets, it kā nedaudz tāds mucas efekts (man gribētos teikt tukšs bass, bet diez vai kāds mani saprastu  ). Skan jau labi, bet... Gribētos tādu mīkstāku to basu...maigu, bet jaudīgu! Tas protams ir atkarīgs arī no tumbām, bet pie orģinālā aparāta man nerodas šī "basa diskomforta sajūta", bet jaudas un skaļuma ziņā skan labāk ar manu ampu! Ceru, ka neuzrakstīju baigo bezsakaru?!


 Ā, gribas no tuk-tuk basa uztaisīt bum-bum basu   ::  

Cik saprotu paskatoties tēmu atpakaļ, Tev barošanas blokā stāv 2200uF kondensators uz katru plecu, un uz pastiprinātāja plates pa 220uF. Pamēģini ielikt lielākus kondensatorus. Barošanas blokā kādus 10000uF uz plecu. Teiksim paralēli 2x4700uF vai 4-5 pa 2200uF gan (+) gan (-) pusē.  Uz pastiprinātāja plates 220uF nomaini ar 1000uF vai 2200uF.  Ja tas nedod pietiekamu efektu, tad domā par tembra regulatoru.

----------


## tornislv

es jau šajās lappusēs esmu piemirsis, bet nebija , cik atceros, minēts, pie kādas akustikas tas viss pieslēgts. Var sanākt, ka nekāds tembra bloks no _tuk tuk_ to *bums bums* nepalīdzēs iegūt ...  ::

----------


## defs

Vēl var izmēgināt,kas notiek,ja pastiprinātāju pieslēdz datoram un atskaņo ar win media vai vlc pleijeri,kam iekšā iebūvēts ekvalaizers.Ja lieto pastiprinātāju pie datora,tad varbūt,ka var iztikt ar šādu variantu.Vajag izmēģināt.
Ekvalaizers bija arī winamp.

----------


## liene

Viss ir pievienots pie 180W 6ohm tumbām no Mazā mūzikas centra. Frekfenču diapozons tām tumbām ir 60 - 20k. Vai tas 60 nav pārāks augsts skaitlis?
Jā signālu padodu no datora, mēģināšu paskatīties to EQ, tikai kādai tad līknei ir jāizskatās, lai no TUK-TUK dabūtu BUM -BUM?  ::

----------


## arnis

1. taam tumbaam ir ne vairaak par 30W 
2. tas diapazons ir reaals. 60 jau pat ir optimistiski .....
3. liikne ??? 30-60Hz uz augshu, 80-140Hz uz leju .... 
Winampa standarta EQ ir kropliigi ....neradiis pareizo efektu .....

----------


## liene

Kā ar AC97 sound configuration?
Un ko winampā nozīmē preamp? Es varu palielināt pastiprinātāja ieejas signāļu?

----------


## arnis

NU kautkaadu pluginu prieksh winamp eq atrodi. winamp maajaslapaa taadi ir

----------


## JDat

> NU kautkaadu pluginu prieksh winamp eq atrodi. winamp maajaslapaa taadi ir


 Kaut kāds šitāds EQ bija, bet neesmu eksperimentējis ar to cik labs/slikts:
http://www.winamp.com/plugin/decisoft-equalizer/87951

----------


## liene

Es novilku šo, bet nemāku viņu palaist! Ieinstalēju, bet nemāku ieslēgt!  :: 
http://www.winamp.com/plugin/equalizer-v1-6/222149

----------


## tornislv

es baidos, ka tam visam nav jēga, pirms nepieliek citas skandas...

----------


## arnis

nu tak uz mini centra skanot bum bum nevis tuk tuk.
par to jau staasts 
es tak teicu -- loudness/ eq utml buusteri

----------


## habitbraker

es ar laikam saprotu to tuk tuk un bum bum  :: 
Man taapat bija ar P3A ampu un muuzikas centra tumbaam.
Pieliku saadu starp signaala avotu un pastuuzi(pielikumaa)
bass palika miiksts un suliigs

Filtrs vaajina signaalu taapeec var eksperimeteet un palielinaat pastuuzim Au.
Var arii likt opampu.(taa dariiju es) Der piemeeram 5534, OPA2134, TL072 un citi.
Miinuss -vajag baroshanu
Ja avotam nav liels DC ofssets tad nevajadzeetu buut probleemaam ar esosho sheemu.

----------


## liene

kā lai zina vai skaņas kartei ir line in?man der visas kartes, kurām ir 5.1 izejas?

----------


## ansius

> kā lai zina vai skaņas kartei ir line in?man der visas kartes, kurām ir 5.1 izejas?


  line in ir lielākajai daļai karšu, bet manuprāt vērā ņemamas kartes lētajā galā ir Creative SoundBlaster Live!

----------


## JDat

> kā lai zina vai skaņas kartei ir line in?man der visas kartes, kurām ir 5.1 izejas?


 Parasti Line-In apzīmē ar gaiši zilu krāsu. Mic-In Rozā. Line-out (austiņas)-zaļš. Pārējos nezinu, jo nelietoju.

----------


## liene

Es beidzot dabūju "kautkādu" skaņas karti, kurai ir line-in ieeja un 5.1 izejas, bet nenāk nekāda skaņa laukā. Draiveri es uzliku, bet skaņa joprojām nāk ārā pa integrēto karti. Kā var uzlikt, lai man strādā jaunā karte?

----------


## liene

Atradu, control panelīīī, kur var pārlikt tās skaņu kartes, bet tāpat skan tikai integrētā!

----------


## liene

Viss kārtībā, ar karti tiku galā, viss skan. Tikai tagad problēma tāda, ka parādijās 50Hz fons. Tas varētu būt saistīts ar kartes maiņu vai kas cits?

Varbūt tas fons parādijās, jo palielinājās ieejas signāls pastiprinātājam? Pirms tam ar testeri neko nevarēju samērīt, bet tagad rāda kādus 300mV?!

----------


## Isegrim

Paskaties, vai ar ekrāniem un zemēm O.K. Vai tad mērīji pa taisno skaņas kartes izejā, kad tur nekas nav pieslēgts?

----------


## liene

nē es pieslēdzu tumbu un uzliku mūziku uz pilnu un mēriju pastiprinātāja ieejā!
Kādām lietām jābūt ekranētām, lai nebūtu tas fons un kā ekranēt?

----------


## liene

Tad nu pirms es sāku kautko lodēt vēlos nedaudz precizēt par THD mērīšanu:
1. No kartes izejas (vienalga kuras), aiziet vads uz pastiprinātāja abām ieejām?
2.No pastiprinātāja viena kanāla aiziet vads uz slodzes ekvivalentu?
3. Slodzes ekvivalents man var būt 2x paralēli saslēgtas 25W 6.8 ohm pretestības?
4. Cik W lielām jādūt sprieguma dalītāja pretestībām?

----------


## Isegrim

Nu, tādai nesimetriskai sistēmai mazāku izmaksu dēļ signāla "aukstais", zemētais (gnd) gals reizē ir kabeļa ekrāns (ārējais pinums). Jāseko, vai abi gali ir pareizi salodēti. Es parasti lietoju kabeli ar 2 dzīslām ekrānā un pēdējo sazemēju tik vienā galā. Tas palīdz samazināt fonu.

----------


## Isegrim

> 3. Slodzes ekvivalents man var būt 2x paralēli saslēgtas 25W 6.8 ohm pretestības?4. Cik W lielām jādūt sprieguma dalītāja pretestībām?


 Kam tev tik liela slodze? Vai ar vienu 6R8 nepietiek? Ko taisies dalīt? Ja ieejas signālu, tad tur nekāda jauda neizdalās un 1/8 W pretestības pietiekamas.

----------


## liene

Dalīt taisos pastiprinātāja izejas signālu, lai varu to padot skaņas kartei, nenodedzinot to! Kā tad tur sanāk, cik lielu spriegumu vispār var laist tajā skaņas karte? 2V, vai mazāk?

Pēc datasheet liekas var spriest, ka gan output, gan input ir 1.1V RMS. Ja Analog input voltage ir tas kas man jāskatās?!

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet- ... -8738.html

----------


## Didzis

Nekādu dalītāju nevajag. Uzmet paralēli slodzes pretestībai  potenciometru uz 10k un ieregulē kādu vien gribi limeni skaņaskartes ieejā. Potenciometra nominālam nav lielas nozīmes. Ja būs 1k vai 100k arī viss dfarbosies. Vismasz es pat neesmu paskatījies, kas man par poci stāv   ::  Pretestības gan labāk paralēli neliec. Tev tad sanāks zem 4 omu slodzes pretestība un tas jau lielākajai daļai stiprekļu ir ekstremāls režīms. Es visu mēru uz 8 omu slodzes. Nafig pastiprinātāju mocīt un maksimālā izejas jauda uz 4 omi man vismaz galīgi neinteresē. Ja gribi mērīt nelināros kropļojumus, tad vismaz samēri tos pašai kartei. Ja godīgi, tad es gan īpaši daudz skaņukares, kurām pašām nebūtu problēmu ar kropļojumiem, neesmu redzējis. Nopietni ir darboties ar ārejām USB skaņukartēm, bet 5.1 skaņukartes prakriski visas ir sū**. Vismaz tās, kuras maksā 10Ls un kurām izejas konektori uz minidžeka,  nu točna. Jā, ļoti uzmanīgi skaties ar tām masām. Ja ko sajauksi, tad sanāks īsais stiprekļa izejā.

----------


## Isegrim

Kas? Vai tad potenciometrs šajā gadījumā nav dalītājs? Skaņas kartes ieejas pretestība kiloomos mērāma, attiecīgi nekādi jaudīgi elementi nav vajadzīgi.

----------


## Didzis

Ir, ir dalītājs  ::  , tikai nekas nav jārēķina. Uzgriez cik vajag un miers. liene tak tur pastāvīgu pretestību nominālus grib rēķināt.

----------


## liene

http://foto1.inbox.lv/elchee/20-04-2011/aaa.jpg
 :: 
Tās daudzās klmmes domātas, lai varētu vajadzības gadījumā, sprieguma dalītāju pieslēgt bez slodzes ekvivalenta!  ::

----------


## arnis

un kaa ar rezultaatiem ? vai daliitaajaa buus tikai shis viens pociitis, un vairaak nekaa ??

----------


## liene

Vajag vēlkautko?!
Pagaidām esmu notestējusi THD un vienu no tumbām, bez slodzes ekvivalenta! THD sanāk liels, kādi 0.5...0.7%, tas dēļ skaņaskartes?
Un vēl nesaprotu to tumbas testu. Man tur rāda, ka tā tumba atskaņo visu frekfenšu diapozonu. Tas tā varētu būt vai kautko esmu nepareizi izdarījusi? Zemāk attēli:

----------


## liene

Un vel: pēc kādām trīs minūtēm pieslēgts slodzes ekvivalents ir tāds, ka nevar roku pielikt un attiecīgi arīradiators. Pretestības ir 25W, tam tā jābūt?

----------


## arnis

ko noziimee uz vienu no tumbaam ??? slodzi uzliki kaa tumbu, bet signaalu njeemi no daliitaajiem ???? tas ir elektrisks meeriijums, nevis akustisks. tumbas afl un thd meera ar meermikrofonu nevis caur slodzi, kas pielikta tai paraleeli. 
par rezistoriem --- jaa, logjiski ka karsiis ... tur pat var buut i visi 100 graadi un vairaak [ preciizaakas T ir datasheetos ]

----------


## Isegrim

Neturi tik ilgi ar slodzi un lielu signālu. Ja nevari paspēt samērīt, lieto ventilatoru. Būtu labi redzēt, ko osciloskops tobrīd rāda!

----------


## arnis

thd meeriijumam jau vajag tik 0,5 sekundes [ tajaa konkreetajaa softaa ] , un ja tik ljoti karst, tad ir iegrieztas vnk nekorektas jaudas  ::  tev jau vajadzeetu saakt ar 0,1W 1W un tad paariet pie 10-20W utt ... 
bet iesaakumaa jaatiek galaa ar meeriishanas metodiku

----------


## tornislv

... es nupat divas stundas dzenāju Harman-kardon PM660 (to ar tām uzlikām, kuras neuzliku) , uz >50% no maksimālās jaudas, tas ir, ap 70-90W uz 6R8, beigās karsti dvesa, pat viegli smirdēja - gan radiatori, gan slodzes R ar radiatoru, gan trafs. Temperatūru nemērīju, pirkstu klāt pielikt nevarēju. 100C nebija, bet bija daudz  ::

----------


## liene

Pirmais THD mērijums neskaitās, jo biju atstājusi ieslēgtu arī winamp.  ::  Zemāk THD pašai skaņas kartei, saliekot pataisno izeju ar line-in. Un THD pastiprinātājam ar slodzes ekvivalentu.

----------


## arnis

kaa var THD skanjas kartei buut lielaaks par THD , kur skanjas kartei iesleegts virknee veel pastiprinaataajs ?? 
jeb nodefinee, kursh meeriijums atbilst kam
PS- kaads tad ir spriegums uz slodzes , tb- pie kaadas slodzes un izejas jaudas shis ir ?

----------


## liene

::  un es domāju, ka šādus mērijumus veic pilnai jaudai, tapēc man pastiprinātāja potenciometrs bija uzgriezts uz pilnu!

----------


## liene

Pastiprinātājs bija uz pilnu, bet dalītāju ieregulēju 0.6V!
Augšējā bilde ir pastiprinātājam un apakšējā ir kartei! Sk. attēla nosaukumus!

----------


## arnis

0,6 skanjas kartes ieejaa, jeb pastiprinaataaja izejaa ? ko noziimee uz pilnu... nav taada jeedziena. Ir slodzes R, un U uz taa

----------


## liene

0.6V skaņas kartes ieejā! slodzes R man ir 6.8 un max V, ko varēju nomērīt bija 7.5V, tātad 8.2W.

----------


## arnis

redzi, par to ir staasts. 
parasti pie mazajaam jaudaam ir augstaaks thd, tad tas kriitas, un peec tam strauji kaapj uz max jaudaam. to var iztesteet ar to level sweep shkjiet tajaa thd sadaljaa. BET --- jebkuraa gad, paskaties piem 100 un 500hz. kaa var buut, ka skanjas kartei bez ampa ir lielaaks thd nekaa kartei ar ampu un slodzi ?? 
Iespeejams, ka probleema veidojas tajaa, ka atkariibaa no ieejas signaala kartee, arii thd pamainaas. to dereetu pameeriit / saprast / kaa/ kaapeec, un tad vnk iereguleet taaadu liimeni ar poci, kur shii atshkjiriiba no ienaakoshaa signaala liimenja ir minimaala. Un tad savukaart izlaist thd level sweep [ pie reizes kontroleejot, vai IN signaala levelis neskrien paaraak tuvu max [ to tajaa softinjaa ar kuru tu meeri, raada ]
turklaat- turklaat veel viena lieta --- tu meeri 2ch modee -- bet tev tachu ir tikai 1 ampa kanaals, kuru tu meeri, kaa var buut, ka otrs kanaals raada tikpat ? ko tad tu tam laid ieejaa , kad uz viena ch ir signaals no slodzes daliitaaja ?  ?

----------


## liene

Man rāda, ka vismazākais THD gan, kartei, gan ampam ir pie -10dB. Tā arī tika mērīti iepriekšējie mērijumi.

----------


## liene

THD pie 500Mhz.
Nezinu kapēc ar pastiprinātāju sanāķ mazāks.
Varbūt tapēc, ka mērot karei line-in ieejā signāls ir maksimālais kartes signāls, jo viņš nekur netiek reducēts, bet kad mēru ar pastiprinātāju, tad taču es ar dalītāju ieregulēju 0.6V. Datasheetā bija norādīts, ka tā karte dod ārā 1.1V, un laist iekšā var arī 1.1V un mērot, tad sanāk, ka tā karte saņem tuvu pie max signāla, varbūt tapēc arī lielāks tas thd?!

----------


## arnis

-10dB izejaa vai ieejaa ? 
taa arii paliek neatbildeets jautaajums par sho -- 
1. kaa var buut, ka skanjas kartei bez ampa ir lielaaks thd nekaa kartei ar ampu un slodzi ?? 
2. kaa var buut, ka otrs kanaals raada tikpat ? ko tad tu tam laid ieejaa , kad uz viena ch ir signaals no slodzes daliitaaja ? ?
3. nonjem nost taas 20 harmonikas. parasti taalaak par 3 harmonikaam nemeera. tu tur vairaak trauceejumus signaala kjeedees meeri .... [ varbuut taapeec arii tie rezultaati ir tik nelogjiski ] [ man ]

----------


## liene

1. Tas ko uzrakstīju augstāk nevarētu būt tas iemesls?
2. Signāls no slodzes dalītāja man ir abiem kanāliem (aiziet uz line-in)

----------


## arnis

2. Signāls no slodzes dalītāja man ir abiem kanāliem (aiziet uz line-in)  -- kaa sho saprast ? daliitaajs tak un slodze tev ir viena ?? jeb ir 2 shaadi daliitaaji un slodzes ? 

otra lieta - ja tu meeri pie 1,1V un zini/ juuti, ka pie IN 0,6V buus savaadaaks THD, tad izdari taa, lai visi meeriijumi ir uz shiem 0,6 vai 1,1V.

----------


## ansius

palasi: http://www.ymec.com/hp/signal2/thd.htm

----------


## liene

Man taču ir divas pretestības, katra savam kanālam un stereo potenciometrs ar sešiem kontaktiem (pa 3 katram kanālam).

Tātad man jānomēra cik tad īsti liels ir signāls, kas nāk ārā no skaņas kartes un attiecīgi tāds pēctam jāieregulē arī sprieguma dalītājā?!

----------


## Didzis

Vispirms, ar kādu programu meri? Es ieteiktu SmaartLive, Tur viss saprotams un kā Arnis teica, nafig Tev to mežu ar harmonikām pētīt. Saslēdz kartes ieeju ar izeju un pa vidu ieliec poci, lai var iedzīt optimalos režīmus ar minimaliem kropļiem. To ļoti smuki var redzēt. ja Tev kartei kropļojumi grozas ap 0,1%, tad nu tada nekam neder. Vajag vismaz lai kartes kropļojumi būtu par kartu mazaki ka mērāmajam aparātam. Tātad vismaz 0,01% un vēl mazāk. Kropļojiumus mēra pārmaiņus vienam un otram kanālam. Nekad kopā nekādus signalus nemaisa. Ja grib uzskatāmi redzet, tad vienu kanālu palaid pa taisno no katres ieeja uz ieeju, bet otra kanālā pa vidu ieliec stiprekli. Tad smuki vizuali redzēsi, kādus kropļus ienes pastiprinatājs pret kartes pasas kropļojumiem. Un vēl, tā i nesapratu, kā var kropļojumus nomētīt ar skaņukarti virs 10kHz. tad tak otrā harmonika iziet no kartes diapazona 20kHz? Nafig arī to vajag. Visu mēri uz 1kHz n miers. Talāk jau vajag pavisam citas klases meraparātus.

----------


## arnis

ymec softs ir labs [ jaa, ir vispaarzinaamas lazhas, kuras jaanjem veeraa, arii taas ko ansius noraadija ] ,  bet nav obligaati tagad jaatrenc cilveeks maaciities smaartu, vnk --- jaatiek ar sho probleeminju galaa, un peec tam jau buus , kaa saka -- pieshauta roka  ::

----------


## karloslv

Kartes diapazons nu galīgi nav tikai 20 kHz - ir taču, piemēram, diskretizācijas frekvence 96kHz (līdz ar to josla 48 kHz).

----------


## liene

Bet vaitad es jaucu kopā signālus? Vienkārši mantā programma rāda kā vienu tā otru. Pamēģināšu tā kā didzis rakstīja. Tikai nesapratu par to optimālā režīma iedzīšanu. Man jāmaina potenciometra stāvoklis, kamēr thd ir vismazākais, tad jānomēra spriegums?

----------


## liene

Ar šo varētu kautko samērīt?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Messmikrofon-HQ-Pana ... 45fa21464b

p.s. Un varbūt kāds varētu vienkāršā valodā izstāstīt, kas ir "reverberācijas laiks" ?!

----------


## guguce

Skaņa tāpat kā gaisma atstarojas no apkārtējiem priekšmetiem - rodas atbalss. 
Laiku no signāla izstarošanas līdz tā atbalss saņemšanai šai pašā punktā arī 
sauc par reverberācijas laiku.

----------


## ddff

Precizeesim - laiku, kas paiet no tieshaa signala beigaam liidz atstaroto signaalu summas beigaam, sauc par RT. Pie kam taa nav viena veertiiba, bet dazhaadas, atkariibaa no frekvences. Praksee izmanto t.s. RT60 - izshauj no pistoles vai sapleesh piepuushamo balonu un skataas cik ilgs laiks paies liidz skanjas spiediens telpaa nokritiisies par 60 dB saliidzinot ar saakuma impulsu. Ja shaads diapazons nav iespeejams, tad lieto RT30 un veertiibas reizina ar koeficientu. Ja ir veelme rakt dziljaak, tad var pamekleet avotus par Sabiines vienadojumu, kas apraksta telpas tilpumu, atstarojosho virsmu laukumus un absorbcijas koeficientus.

ddff

----------


## liene

Tad sanāk, jo mazāks ir reverberācijas laiks, jo vairāks skaņas telpa ir  absorbējusi???

----------


## guguce

''ddff'' ir nodefinējis atbalss ilgumu. 
Skatoties no tāda viedokļa ''liene''s secinājums ir pareizs.

Ja atstarošānās laiks mazāks, tad vienkārši 
vieta, no kuras atstarojās ir tuvāk (telpa mazāka).

----------


## ddff

> Tad sanāk, jo mazāks ir reverberācijas laiks, jo vairāks skaņas telpa ir  absorbējusi???


 Tieshi taa. Vai arii ir mazaaks telpas izmeers un atstarojumus mees neuztveram kaa reverberaaciju.

ddff

----------


## liene

Bet kautvai , ja ir maza telpa, no kuras sienām labi atstarojas skaņa. Dodot skaņas impulsu, tā atstarosies mums priekšā, tad aizmugurē, tad atkal priekšā, kamēr sasniegs -60dB līmeni, bet RT tāpat būs ilgāks, nekā lielākā telpā ar labu absorbāciju?!?!

----------


## ddff

Apmeram taa, bet jaanjem veeraa, ka taa atstarosies pilniigi pret visaam virsmaam un dazhaas vietaas summeesies, citaas dzeesiisies, liidz ar ko mazai telpai RT vienmeer buus mazaaks kaa lielai (ar liidziigaam izmeeru proporcijaam un absorbcijas koef.). To labi apraksta manis piemineetais Sabines vienadojums. RT60= koef. reizinaats ar telpas tilpumu, daliitu ar sienu laukuma un absorbcijas koef. rezinaajumu.

ddff

----------


## liene

Jā es jau izlasīju, kas wikipēdijā rakstīts par sabīnes vienādijumu. Tātad, jo mazāka telpa, jo lielāka iespēja skaņām "saskrieties" ?!

----------


## guguce

Tāpat kā cilvēkiem   ::

----------


## ddff

> Jā es jau izlasīju, kas wikipēdijā rakstīts par sabīnes vienādijumu. Tātad, jo mazāka telpa, jo lielāka iespēja skaņām "saskrieties" ?!


 Jaa, bet ne tikai.
Sheit Tev buutu jeega palasiit par Haasa efektu - ljoti mazus RT laikus cilveeks neuztver kaa atstarojumus.

ddff

----------


## liene

Vai Q faktors ir tas pats Q, kas sašaurina vai paplatina caurlaides joslu?

----------


## Isegrim

Ar Q apzīmē kādas sistēmas _labumu_ vispār. Telpas gadījumā - jo vairāk slāpējošu, neatstarojošu elementu (mīkstās mēbeles, paklāji, spilveni, auditorija), jo lielāki akustiskie zudumi un zemāks Q. Tādā telpā skaņas atrāk rimst. Iekārtot bezatbalsu kambarīti smalkiem akustiskiem mērījumiem gan sanāk visai dārgi. Tāpēc man nav tāda.   ::

----------


## liene

Jā tas skaidrs, bet es biju domājusi šo Q:
Q = (center frequency)/((high frequency 3dB down point) - (low frequency 3dB down point)) 
Vai tas ir tas pats Q faktors, kas aprakstīts šeit un kuru var regulēt dažādās automagnetolās? :
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Q_factor

----------


## arnis

pa lielam jaa. bet kaa jau isegrim teica -- Q apziimee daudzko . jaa, arii automagnetolu ekvalaizeros joslas platumu
PS- tev driizaak dereetu nomainiit teemas nosaukumu uz - Lienes jautaajumi  ::   ::   ::

----------


## liene

Jā es jau gribēju teikt, ka tēma vairs galīgi nav "Transformators priekš pastiprinātāja" !  :: 
Tas vienkārši bija man pirmais jautājums!  ::

----------


## liene

Cik naudiņas man nepieciešams sakrāt, lai varētu iegādāties "kautkādu" osciloskopu? Un kur vispār var meklēt lietotus, jo par jaunu (it sevišķi pirmo) nedomāju.
Jo vairāk kautko lasu un mācos, jo vairāk saprotu, ka bez tā nu nekā. Nekādu labo jau drošvien nevajag. Domāju skatīties audio signālu.

----------


## arnis

skopu vai graafu ? 
domaaju pa 30ls jau kautko varees atrast. 
cita lieta --- ka to visu var dariit arii datoraa, ir tachu dazhaadi softinji, taapat kaa meeriishanai. Un ko tur iisti skatiities ??? tas vajadziigs tiem, kas reaali kautko remontee, pa nopietnam buuvee. Salodeet vienu chipampu mieriigi var arii bez taa ....

----------


## karloslv

Turklāt datorā daudz vieglāk ir signālu analizēt arī citos veidos - piemēram, veikt spektra vai nelineāros kropļojumu analīzi, signālu noglabāt, atskaņot, utt. Osciloskops ar šādām funkcijām jau maksās uiui, un vai tas ir tā vērts?

----------


## ddff

> skopu vai graafu ?


 Luuk, arii mans jautaajums - vai graafiem veel kaut kur var dabuut to speciaalo papiiru ar "traktora" malaam un grafeejumu? Laiku pa laikam paraadaas tiiklaa vecie HP monstri, iedomaajos, ka vareetu buut probleemas ar tinteem un papiiriem.


ddff

----------


## Didzis

Te ir maza bodīte, kur tirgo vecu krievu mēraparatūru par nelielām naudiņām http://www.balticmaps.eu/?lang=lv&draw_ ... &layer=map
Domaju, ka par 30Ls jau var nopirkt ļoti labu krievu oscilogrāfu. Vismaz mani mācija, ka šos aparātus sauc par oscilogrāfiem, nevis osciloskopiem. Lai gan otrs nosaukums tā kā būtu precīzāks   ::   Galu galā runa iet par krievu aparātu un man priekša stāv C1-55 uz kura skaidri un gaiši rakstīts осцилограф  Vārds osciloskops jau pie mums ienāca kopā ar angļu mēli  ::  
Tai bodē ir pat aparāti, kur viena korpusā ir gan oscilografs un zemgrekvences ģenerātors un laikam bija arī voltmetrs. Tādi kādreiz stāveja VEFā cehā.
Var tik piekrist karloslv, ka no skaņukartes iznāk labs mēraparats, bet ne oscilogrāfs. Nu baigais čakars ir regulēt tāda oscilogrāfa , kurš balstīts uz skaņukartes, jūtību, kantainu impuulsu arī nepaskatīsies un signāla līmeni nepamērīsi. Tapēc, ērtam darbam, vajag atsevišķu oscilografu, kuram ar vienu rokas kustību pārsledz jūtību, var redzēt pastiprinātāja ierosināšanos uz augstfrekvences, kuru skaņukarte neuzrāda, un skatīties kantainus impulsus kaut uz 20kHz.

----------


## liene

Nezinu kā pareizi viņu sauc: skops vai grāfs! Ja ar datoru var, tad jau mana problēma atrisinās.
Labi skaidri un gaiši:
Man ir peejams viens auto, kuram ir ielikti pastiprinātāji un basinieks aizmugurē. Sarunāju, ka man ļaus paskatīties, kas tur īsti noteik( tā teikt izzināšanas nolūkos). Gribu paskatīties piemēram, frekfeņšu diapozonu, ko spēj atskaņot tas basinieks un citas tumbas. Šim nolūkam man būs vajadzīgs mikafons.(iepriekš jautāju arī par mikrafonu, kuru biju atradusi e-bay, bet neviens tā arī neatbildēja).
Tālāk, oscil... man vajadzīgs, lai paskatītos vai skandās iet sinusoīda vai arī cippings(taisnstūris).
Ja veiksmes gadījumā tur būs clippings, tad mēģināšu ieejas signālu samazināt un paskatīties kā mainās skanējums. u.t.t.

Tātad mēģināšu radiniekam sačakarēt audiosistēmu.  ::  (Bet viņš zina uz ko parakstās).  ::

----------


## ddff

> Vismaz mani mācija, ka šos aparātus sauc par oscilogrāfiem, nevis osciloskopiem. Lai gan otrs nosaukums tā kā būtu precīzāks    Galu galā runa iet par krievu aparātu un man priekša stāv C1-55 uz kura skaidri un gaiši rakstīts осцилограф  Vārds osciloskops jau pie mums ienāca kopā ar angļu mēli


 Shii vaarda izcelsme in no latiinju valodas, liidz ar ko graafs ir taads, kas raksta (PSRS laikaa to sauca par pashrakstiitaaju vai "samopisec") uz papiira, bet skops ir tas, kuraa ar dumju sejas izteiksmi var luureet. Taa man to maaciija fizikaa pamatskolaa. Krieviem vispaar patika njemt peec random metodes vaardus un tos ievietot savaa leksikaa- kaa, piemeeram, "buterbrod" - krievu valodaa shim vaardam nav nekaadu logisku saknju, tas aizguuts no vaacu, kur tam ir skaidra noziime, abi vaardi noziimee lietas, no kuraam sastaav sviestmaize. Vai "konduktor", ko peec tam latviskoja un uz transporta liidzeklju durviim bija uzraksts "vadiitaajs - konduktors", kuru mieriigi vareeja turpinaat otraa rindaa "pusvadiitaajs - semikonduktors"

ddff

----------


## arnis

lai veiktu mashiinaa meeriijumu, oscilograafu [ vai skopu ] nevajag. pietiek ar to pashu mikji, piedabuut pie skanjas kartes un pameeriit kaut tos pashus THD . starp citu tajaa Ymec softaa ko tu lieto, ir arii osciloskopa sadalja. kas attiecas uz klipingiem ne klipingiem --- klipingi parasti ir pro audio jomaa. auto salonaa ar mikji kaa thd tu vairaak sameeriisi auto salona grabonju un tamliidziigas lietas. liiknes salonaa var sameeriit arii ar to pashu softu. turklaat atceries, ka paarvietojot mikrofonu pa salonu +-1 metrs, rezultaati mainiisies* iespaidiigi*  . taakaa korekti to buutu novietot ausu rajonaa... [ un shii atkal ir kaarteejaa teema, par kuru var runaat gari un plashi, un n lappuseem ]
ja tu gribi meeriit ampu izejas signaalus, to manupraat arii var dariit ar to slodzi/ daliitaaju un skatiities softa osciloskopa sadalju ...

----------


## liene

Nu jā tikai tā slodze, kas ir man ir 25W, bet tur noteikti būs vairāk. Tad man no sākuma jāuzgriež tur skaņa un ar testeri jāpamēra, cik liels spriegums ir ampa izejā, lai redzētu cik lielu ekvivalentu man vajag?
Un kur var kautvai latvijā iegādāties optimālu (labu un lētu  ::  ) mikrafonu?

----------


## Didzis

Man liekas. ka Tavs liene pieminētais miķītis būs gana labs. Principā jau der gandrīz jebkura mazā elektretā kapsula. Visām viņām ir ļoti lineāra raksturlīkne un mērijums autiņā būs gana pareizs. Amatierim tak nevajag apsolūtu precizitāti, bet gan redzēt, ka smainās frekvenču raksturlīknē. Cita lieta, ja Tev vajadzetu izdot kādu mērijumu sertifikātu. Tad mērijumi jāveic speciālā skaņu slāpējoša telpā un ar attiecīgas precizitātes mikrofonu. Nu uz autiņiem gan tas neattiecas, Tur tak nevienam bembistam neinteresē frekvenču raksturlīkne, ka tik basu vairāk  ::  Nekādus klipungus tu uz reala skaļruņa nenomerīsi. Tai skaļumā tikai "vītni norausi"   ::   pastiprinataja parametrus mēra uz slodzes ekvivalenta. Ja nu Tev tas netur jaudu, tad ūdens burka dara brīnumus un atdzesē jebkuru pretestību  ::  
Vajadzēs laikam uztaisīt specialu sadaļu par dažadiem mērijumiem, citādāk nākas bieži stāstīt vienu un to pašu.

----------


## liene

Man tā "sinusoīda" pēc sprieguma dalītāja neizmainīs savu formu? Un viņu skatās arī ar kādu noteiktas F signālu?
Un mikrafons, tad man der kautvai šāds?
http://web.argus.lv/shop/productinfo/BC ... windex.htm
Man viņš tā vienkārši arī jāslēdz klāt pie skaņas kartes mikrafona ieejas vai pie line-in?
Un ja es piemēram gribu noteikt skandas THD, tā lai man nemaisītu kartes THD, tad man no kartes izejas ir divi kanāli, no kuriem viens pa taisno uz line-in, bet otrs uz ampu(pieņemsim, ka pirms tam ir jau noteikts paša ampa THD) un no skandas mikrafonā un no mikrafona, tad es varu laist tālāk signālu iekš line-in, kā otru mērāmo kanālu?

----------


## arnis

skandas thd meeriishanas gadiijumaa ampu thd var nenjemt veeraa. turklaat skandas thd jaameera vai nu briivdabaa, vai ljoti labi slaapeetaa telpaa. tipiskais labas skandas thd pie 1w parasti ir ap 0,1-0,3%. bet nu lielaakoties meedz buut arii augstaaki raadiijumi. telpaa, kas nav piemeerota thd meeriijumiem, videejie thd buus ar kaartu lielaaki, pat labaam akustikaam-- ap 1% un augstaak. tai pashaa laikaa --- auto salonaa palaizhot sinusoiidu fronta skaljrunjos, var sagaidiit thd arii 1-3-5-10-20 un vairaak procentu ...
tajaa briidii, kad ampa thd sasniegs uz konkreetas jaudas skaljrunja thd, es teiktu, ka skaljrunis vnk izbeigsies deelj ampa iebarotaa kropljainaa signaala ...
kas attiecas uz argus noraadiito mikji --- ar sho THD nevar meeriit, jo max noraadiitais ieejas SPL = 100dB. mashiinaa piem no suba 100dB ir uz 1W [ videeji ] . 
man shkjiet, ka shiem briinumiem pashu  thd uz augstaakiem leveljiem buus vnk nenormaals

----------


## Didzis

Pareizi arnis saka par to jūtību. Var jau atrast labākus eksemplārus. Frekvenču raksturlīkne smerīšanai arī labāk atrast mikrofonu, kuram ražotajs dod precīzu raksturlīkni. Pats mēru ar šada tipa miķīti, tikai tam ir labratorija pārmerīti patametri un frekvenču raksturlīknes merīšanai tas gana labs. Par to merīsanu autiņā, tā nu ir gaumes lieta. Es uzskatu, ka kabu skaņu vajag māja, bet autiņā pilnīgi pofig, jo tur principā labu skaņu ar lielu dinamisko diapazonu dabūt nevar(tūlīt autoskaņas fani noēdīs  ::  )

----------


## arnis

nu pilniigi pofig jau nav, bet tas mikjiits der nu taa --- paaris liikniites pameeriit jau var . kautko baigi vairaak cereet uz to arii nevajag. protams, ir jau daudzi leetie mikji kaut tie pashi no austinjaam, kuriem ir +- ok kapsulas, jautaajums tikai atkal -- cik daudz un ko vajag. manupraat, shiis lietas [ saprotot, ka labas mantas maksaa $$$ ] vajag pirkt tad, kad tieshaam ir sajeega, un reaala vajadziiba ko meeriit. nav jeegas nopirkt mikji pa 5-10-20 Ls ar kuru var meeriit tikai vienu AFR, vai vispaar neko nenomeeriit. tajaa briidii, kad vajadzees kautko konkreetu sameeriit, arii zinaasi, kas tieshi tev vajadziigs, cik tas maksaa [ apzinaasies to, un pirksi to kaa vajadziigu lietu ] , nevis izliksi naudinju par nevajadziigaam mantaam. Taa jau tiem elektronikjiem taas kaudzes kraajaas -- vienam pilns pagrabs ar RU tehniku, citam 20 cd pleijeri, citam 15 paari RU vintage skaljrunju, citam 10 dazhaadas mikju kapsulas.... 
Lienes gadiijumaa es neredzu darba meerkji. Vaards -- vnk interesee, neko neizsaka. Ir kautkaads uzdevums/ darbs/ izpeetes objekts, tiek mekleeti risinaajumi .... Nu nevar tak 1-2-3 dienu, nedeeljas, meenesha laikaa bez dziljaakas izpratnes par procesiem, sapirkt detaljas/ tehniku, kas varbuut peec pusgada/ gada staavees pagrabaa nevienam nevajadziiga....

----------


## Didzis

Tas tiesa, nav vērts pirkt mēraparatus un mermikrofonus, ja nav pēc tā aktuāla vajadzība. No otras puses, es nekad nesāku būvet kādu apoarātu, ja man nav attiecīga mēraparāta ar kuru pēctam to varēs noregulet. Nu jā, es jau neesmu amatieris   ::

----------


## liene

Bet kā tad radīsies šī vajadzība? No zila gaisa? Neko nemākot arī neko nevajadzēs! Varbūt man ir tālejošāki plāni, bet vajadzīgs pirmais eksperimentālais izpētes objekts. Tapēc jau skatījos mikrafonu pa 1eiro, nevis par 500eiro!
Un ja runa iet par oscil..., tad tā manuprāt ir viena no vajadzīgākajām lietām(neskaitot galvu), ja grib kautko iemācīties elektronikas jomā vipār.

----------


## Mosfet

> Un ja runa iet par oscil..., tad tā manuprāt ir viena no vajadzīgākajām lietām


 Lūdzu atvaino, bet tas ir tālu no patiesības, bet vispirms un pats svarīgākais ir labas grāmātas bet ne pavārgrāmatas. Kad zināsi ,kā katrs elements strādā shēma, tā nozīmi, tad var domāt par kautko no oscilogrāfa. Šodien par laimi ir pietiekami daudz PC programmas, kas ļauj ļoti tuvu patiesībai nosimulēt shēmu, izpētīt to un ja vajag optimizēt to līdz 99,5 %.

----------


## ansius

divi risinājumi:

*) būvēt mērmikrofonu pašam - viewtopic.php?f=2&t=5992 lietojot Panasonic WM-61A kapsulu
*) pirkt kaut cik normālu mērmikrofonu - ebay

bet reāli, manuprāt tas ir vajadzīgs tikai un vienīgi ja pats būvē tumbas vai pārveido filtrus.

----------


## liene

Vēl tam auto ir tāda lieta, ka tumbās ir dzirbami motora apgriezieni. Raku raku un izraku tādu lietu kā: Balanced Line Driver
Sapratu ka tā nevēlamā skaņa tumbās ir signāla zemē inducējušies traucējumi. Un tas "aparāts" no signāla uztaisa pretējas polaritātes signālu un pievieno zemei(dubultojot signālu, jo sinusoīda ies pretējos virzienos un spriegums vairs netiek mērīts attiecībā pret references punktu, bet otru peak vērtību), bet nevēlamais signāls tiek dzēsts.
Jautājums tāds, kur var dabūt tādu "aparātu" vai arī to varu pati uzlodēt?

----------


## ansius

ir tāda lieta ko sauc par direkteni. (D.I.) kas būtībā ir trafs kas pārveido uz balansēto -> http://www.epanorama.net/links/audiocircuits.html#dibox

----------

